# Ivf/icsi -feb/march 16



## babies7777

Hi everyone!

We are starting ICSI treatment at the end of Feb and would love to have some cycle buddies who are starting treatment around this time.

Best wishes to all. X


----------



## Star2011

Hi Babies, 

I ll join you. I am currently on bcp and will start stims in Feb. I am doing a FET in March. All best to you too.


----------



## babies7777

Great! 

I am waiting for my next period and can then have baseline scan and get things moving. I will be doing short protocol icsi and will start towards end of Feb.

Tons of luck with your fet. Everything crossed for our bfps


----------



## jren

I start bcp in February and will start stims in March! We are doing icsi but will most likely not get to do a fresh transfer due to lining issues in the past.


----------



## babies7777

Welcome Jren

Tons of luck and best wishes for your cycle.

I'm counting down the days for af to come. Rarely excited to see af, but this month I cannot wait.


----------



## almosthere

Hi I am doing a natural FET mid to end of Feb just waiting for af to come next week so I can start my cycle!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi ladies, :flower: Can I join in? I am going to do a FET in March and I am planning on transferring 2 of my 3 frosties! They are 5 day embryos. Good luck to everyone! :dust::dust: I hope all of us get our BFP's!

I got my AF on Thursday, so I called my fertility office today and I am going for my baseline ultrasound and blood work monday morning. I also have a dental exam in the afternoon on monday. Dentist is just routine so I can get a cleaning scheduled. 

They will be checking my HCG, LH, FSH, estrogen, progesterone, and thyroid stimulating hormone. The baseline ultrasound looks at follicle size /endomtrial thickness and type. I didn't know that I would be seen so soon! I thought i would be seen after i started my CD 21 meds , lupron injections and the next time I got my period so I was kind of in shock that I have to go in already. This lovely appointment is going to cost me a little over 400 bucks! :dohh: Oh joy! :wacko: I am excited in a way to get the ball rolling wth my FET but also really nervous all at the same time. Wish me luck! Fingers crossed that everything comes back normal so I can move forward with the FET. :thumbup:

If everything goes as planned when I spoke to a nurse we guesstimated that I should be doing my transfer around the week of MArch 20th. 

My background is summarized in my signature. I am over 35 years old and DH is about 10 years older than I am. I live on the east coast in the USA.


----------



## almosthere

Welcome wannabe so exciting you have everything timed put and can count down to transfer! I should be transferring soon after valentine's day! SO excited for us all!

Looks like your twins are a bit older than my son I think it's a no e age gap between if we get our bfps soon! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Welcome wannabe so exciting you have everything timed put and can count down to transfer! I should be transferring soon after valentine's day! SO excited for us all!
> 
> Looks like your twins are a bit older than my son I think it's a no e age gap between if we get our bfps soon! :)

Thanks for the friendly and warm welcome! :flower: Your transfer will be here very soon! How exciting! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you! I hope you get a BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

Thanks wannabe it would be a dream! I just can't wait for my son to be a big brother!


----------



## wannabeprego

Everything went great with my ultrasound and blood work for the FET yesterday. I confirmed this morning with my clinic that they received the test results. I am not sure if I mentioned it but I am doing out of town monitoring and than traveling about 6 hours to my clinic in NY for the actual transfer. My original IVF was done in NY and I have family that lives there that I stayed with for the first cycle and I will probably do the same this time as well. 


Okay so I talked to the nurse at my fertility clinic and she confirmed that they got the test results. Everything looks good and I have the green light to move forward! So a Surprise came when the nurse said I should start my meds today! I was like, Wait, What? I thought I started on CD 21! She told me they no longer do the long protocol, and they haven't since last summer, so I can go ahead and do my cycle this month and my embryo transfer would take place around the 20th of February! I was shocked, and I told her that I thought I was on the long protocol and would be transferring around the end of MArch, i told her I needed to speak to my DH and make sure we can do it this month! 

So after being in shock for a little while, speaking to DH and my sister up north in NY we are going to move forward with doing it this month! The weather has warmed up some since our last storm and even in NY all of the snow has melted, so hopefully the end of February stays warmer so I don't run into any problems weather wise.

My meds start today! I am on a low dose aspirin, 3 pills of estaridol inserted vaginally daily and 5 units of lupron injections once a day! Looking on the bright side we will have to pay less towards the monitoring costs on a shorter protocol then we would of on the longer protocol! I also am supposed to start prenatals, but I have already started those so i will just continue like I already have been! I am happy that I will be due in November, in the Fall instead of December, the weather will be milder and cold and flu season isn't as bad in November either, so I am pumped and ready to go after the initial shock! LOL!


----------



## babies7777

Hi Almostthere and wannabeprego. Tons of luck and best wishes for your cycles. I'm waiting to start towards the end of Feb so will be after u. Def let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## wannabeprego

babies7777 said:


> Hi Almostthere and wannabeprego. Tons of luck and best wishes for your cycles. I'm waiting to start towards the end of Feb so will be after u. Def let us know how you are getting on.

Thanks hun! :flower: I will be sure to do updates letting you ladies know how everything is going! Good luck and baby dust to you for a great start to your cycle at the end of the month! :dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

Wannabe so exciting! I am also on low dose of asprin starting today I'm cd1 today a day early so a nice surprise I've had 28 day cycles so this was a 27 not sure why the change but it changed. Having issues w insurance for crinone was told it will be almost 700 because I exceeded my lifetime max for infertility back in 2012 and I only did one cycle ugh. Stress!


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Wannabe so exciting! I am also on low dose of asprin starting today I'm cd1 today a day early so a nice surprise I've had 28 day cycles so this was a 27 not sure why the change but it changed. Having issues w insurance for crinone was told it will be almost 700 because I exceeded my lifetime max for infertility back in 2012 and I only did one cycle ugh. Stress!

Thanks! I am really excited as well!:thumbup: 

That's great that you have started your cycle a day early! :happydance: Good luck! My cycles range from 28 days to 31 so they can change for me as well. That stinks about having to pay out of pocket for your medications. :nope: Maybe you should check and see if your insurance would cover an alternative medication. I am using Endometrin which is a vaginal progesterone insert and is cheaper. I have to pay for my entire cycle out of pocket so I noticed a big difference in price for this vrs the crinone. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Did you doctor say if there is a big difference in success rates using the two different medication brands? Thanks for the info!


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Did you doctor say if there is a big difference in success rates using the two different medication brands? Thanks for the info!

Your welcome! :hugs: No they didn't mention success rates being any different with one medication over the other. You can always try googling it to see if there is anything about that available. :shrug: My fertility clinic prescribed it for my FET without me requesting to use it though. I don't think they would prescribe it if they didn't feel it would work as good as crinone though. I know they are both progesterone suppositories though so I am assuming it would work just as good. :thumbup: i did use crinone for my IVF cycle with my twins but I know the fertility clinic does things different for different types of cycles.


----------



## bumpwanted84

Hope you dont mind if I join you ladies!  I am currently on BC pills, expecting to have my ER around beginning/middle of march. Very nervous and excited at the same time!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies so turns out I got my crinone last night for the 30 so happy it's all resolved. My period officially was gone today so just can't wait to get things rolling next Friday with my bw and us!

Welcome bumpwanted hope next month is your month for a bfp!

Wannabe when is your transfer going to be? Hope your doing well with your meds!


----------



## wannabeprego

bumpwanted84 said:


> Hope you dont mind if I join you ladies!  I am currently on BC pills, expecting to have my ER around beginning/middle of march. Very nervous and excited at the same time!


Welcome to the group!:flower: Good luck and tons of baby dust to you for your cycle! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust:



almosthere said:


> Hi ladies so turns out I got my crinone last night for the 30 so happy it's all resolved. My period officially was gone today so just can't wait to get things rolling next Friday with my bw and us!
> 
> Welcome bumpwanted hope next month is your month for a bfp!
> 
> Wannabe when is your transfer going to be? Hope your doing well with your meds!

That is really great that you got your problem with your meds resolved and that you got your RX filled!:thumbup: Good luck to you! 

The nurse at my fertility office is thinking that based on my cycle the transfer would take place sometime after February 20th, so the week of the 22cnd sometime since they only do transfers on weekdays. :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Eeek almost there wannabe! I'll probably be right before you I'll know once I ovulate!


----------



## jren

I'm waiting on AF to get here so I can start the birth control! It should come in a few days. Femara made my cycles short and irregular. This is our first ivf icsi cycle. When Af comes I'll go in for afc count and start bcp for 18 days. Wish I were starting stims already!! I'm so anxious.


----------



## wannabeprego

jren said:


> I'm waiting on AF to get here so I can start the birth control! It should come in a few days. Femara made my cycles short and irregular. This is our first ivf icsi cycle. When Af comes I'll go in for afc count and start bcp for 18 days. Wish I were starting stims already!! I'm so anxious.

Good luck hun! :dust::dust: How exciting! I hope time goes bye fast for you! :thumbup:


----------



## ES89

Hi ladies, ok if I join you all? I am waiting for af to arrive so I can start stimming. I am on D15 and usually come on between 25-29 days xx


----------



## almosthere

Jren before you know it it will be your tww!

Bring on af ES! Welcome!


----------



## almosthere

Jren hope 1st times a charm and hope you get some frosties too! I am hoping my second baby will work first fet try! So nervous and excited!


----------



## wannabeprego

ES89 said:


> Hi ladies, ok if I join you all? I am waiting for af to arrive so I can start stimming. I am on D15 and usually come on between 25-29 days xx

Welcome to the group ES! Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well I have blood work and an ultrasound scheduled for this friday morning and if everything looks good than the nurses are estimating that my embryo transfer will be Next Friday on 02/19 at 9:30 am. :happydance: I am really happy and getting super excited!:happydance: Fingers crossed that my labs and ultrasound look good so I can move forward! Wish me luck!:thumbup:

I hope that everyone is doing wonderful and that your weeks are off to a great start! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Wannabe we may transfer same day I'm due for my cd11 us and bw Friday too haha so excited for friday!


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Wannabe we may transfer same day I'm due for my cd11 us and bw Friday too haha so excited for friday!

Oh Wow! How exciting! Fingers crossed for us both! :dust::dust: It is so nice to have a friend to share this experience with! :hugs:


----------



## Star2011

Hello ladies,

Well, i posted here at the begining and then disappeared for abit. Am now back. 

Update: i had hysteroscopy on 2/5. No cyst, polyp. Just a fibroid outside my uterus. 2/6 i did my last pill of bcp. Now waiting for af to start baseline bloodwork and meds. 

My meds are Gonal F, Menopur and Cetrotide. This is my first ivf. Did any of you use the combination of the above meds in your prior ivfs?

All the best to all of us.


----------



## almosthere

If I remember correctly I used goal F and menopur but not your third med I was on Lupron as well and crinone.

This cycle is natural so I'm on baby asprin since cd1 and crinone when they tell me to start


----------



## wannabeprego

Star2011 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well, i posted here at the begining and then disappeared for abit. Am now back.
> 
> Update: i had hysteroscopy on 2/5. No cyst, polyp. Just a fibroid outside my uterus. 2/6 i did my last pill of bcp. Now waiting for af to start baseline bloodwork and meds.
> 
> My meds are Gonal F, Menopur and Cetrotide. This is my first ivf. Did any of you use the combination of the above meds in your prior ivfs?
> 
> All the best to all of us.

Thanks for the good luck wishes!:hugs:I am glad that your surgery went well! I am sending you lots of good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you for the start of your cycle! :dust::dust:


I was on lupron, gonal F, Menopour, in the beginning and Estrace, Crinone Lovenox towards the end so it sounds similar to what I did for my IVF cucle! :thumbup:


----------



## Star2011

Almost- I have never had of a natural cycle. So you will only be on aspirin and crinone?

Wannabe- I will also be on Estrace and Lovenox towards the end.

AF started yesterday evening. I Went for my baseline US and lab work today. Got the green light to start meds. I am starting with Gonal F and Menopur for now until the next check up on Monday. 

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## almosthere

Start exciting things are moving along for you now!

So yes there are medicated and natural so I'm just on baby asprin then the crinone when instructed probably right before transfer. It is probably only an option when the infertility is on male side I'm guessing I'm in the clear but dh has very severe male infertility which is why we did ivf with ICSI fully medicated which was so much more intense than this round I feel very thankful that's the case for me this time around I just hope it works!


----------



## polly330

Hi! I'm hoping to join this group on the journey - first FET scheduled for early March. 2015 ended with two failed fresh IVF's after a failed IUI and 3 months on Femara. Went yesterday for baselines (cd1) - am on Lupron, estrace and baby asprin for the next 2 weeks. Looking forward to having some buddies along the way - this process can be brutal! I'll catch up on the thread and get to know everyone a lil more - good luck everybody!!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome Polly sounds like you've been through quiet the journey I hope this is your time! Baby dust to you!

AFM I did a opks two days ago faint line today seems just as faint bw and us tomorrow hoping they can tell me if I'm close to ov or not so excited but nervous hope I still ovulate haha


----------



## danser55

I am stimming now ER should be next week, we are doing ICSI as well, because with the PGS we are required to do ICSI. So far only 9 follies. I'm hoping tomorrow's appointment shows more.


----------



## almosthere

Good luck danser! 

Does anyone know how to put a link in our signature? I have no idea how and I want to put my personal journal from Bob in my siggy.


----------



## EvaC

Hello! 
I'm new to the site - just started my first IVF cycle today . We recently found out we have male factor infertility and have no kids so far. I did my cycle day two ultrasound today and he started me on Gonal and Luveris. It's been a bit of a whirlwind - we found out for sure last week that we had no option but IVF and now we are starting it. 
I'm nervous, excited, hopeful, scared - all of it. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## almosthere

Eva welcome. Sorry to hear the news it comes as such a shock but the good news is your In good shape to get pregnant as long as ICSI works I'm assuming your doing ICSI because of male factor? That's what my husband has so we did ivf with ICSI and we're successful first try!


----------



## wannabeprego

Star2011 said:


> Almost- I have never had of a natural cycle. So you will only be on aspirin and crinone?
> 
> Wannabe- I will also be on Estrace and Lovenox towards the end.
> 
> AF started yesterday evening. I Went for my baseline US and lab work today. Got the green light to start meds. I am starting with Gonal F and Menopur for now until the next check up on Monday.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.

That is really exciting that you are starting! :happydance: I am glad that your baseline and bloods were good! Good luck! :dust::dust:



almosthere said:


> Start exciting things are moving along for you now!
> 
> So yes there are medicated and natural so I'm just on baby asprin then the crinone when instructed probably right before transfer. It is probably only an option when the infertility is on male side I'm guessing I'm in the clear but dh has very severe male infertility which is why we did ivf with ICSI fully medicated which was so much more intense than this round I feel very thankful that's the case for me this time around I just hope it works!

Yes, the FET is so much easier in comparison to a full blown IVF cycle! Fingers crossed that your natural cycle is a success and that you get your BFP! :dust::dust: I have actually read stats that show FETs are more successful because there is less stress in the body so that is a huge plus! 



polly330 said:


> Hi! I'm hoping to join this group on the journey - first FET scheduled for early March. 2015 ended with two failed fresh IVF's after a failed IUI and 3 months on Femara. Went yesterday for baselines (cd1) - am on Lupron, estrace and baby asprin for the next 2 weeks. Looking forward to having some buddies along the way - this process can be brutal! I'll catch up on the thread and get to know everyone a lil more - good luck everybody!!

Welcome to the group!:flower::hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I hope that you get your BFP! :dust:



danser55 said:


> I am stimming now ER should be next week, we are doing ICSI as well, because with the PGS we are required to do ICSI. So far only 9 follies. I'm hoping tomorrow's appointment shows more.

Good luck! :dust::dust: I hope you get more follicles so you can make lots of eggs for ER! 



EvaC said:


> Hello!
> I'm new to the site - just started my first IVF cycle today . We recently found out we have male factor infertility and have no kids so far. I did my cycle day two ultrasound today and he started me on Gonal and Luveris. It's been a bit of a whirlwind - we found out for sure last week that we had no option but IVF and now we are starting it.
> I'm nervous, excited, hopeful, scared - all of it. Good luck to all of you!

Welcome to the group!:flower::hugs: Thanks for the good luck wishes! The same to you hun! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## polly330

Thank you for the warm welcome almosthere and wannabe! Good luck to you both as well! Lots of baby dust to the whole group (Eva, Star, danser) I'm so glad I decided to stop googling and start channeling some energy into cheering other people on during the journey! 

We have been TTC #2 since 2011 (DD came naturally, miracle of miracles!). I have 5 frosties left from my most recent (failed) ivf in Dec., though I'm concerned about the quality...hence why I need to stop googling! The highest rated blasts are both only a BC quality, but they are hatching! Fingers crossed that it means regardless of BC rating, the blasts still want to keep on growing and implant upon arrival in the nice warm home that I am currently preparing! :winkwink:

Everyone please keep the updates coming so I can send you well wishes!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Polly, Fingers crossed that your embryos do well after the thaw and you end up with your BFP! I have 3 frosties myself and my RE said that 95% of the time the embryos survive the thaw process just fine so the odds are in our favor! :thumbup:

AFM, Ugghhh, I started feeling crappy lastnight, really tired and achy! I had a soar throat overnight and I have been feeling like crap all day! On top of that it is bitter cold all of the sudden outside and the wind is freezing! We got an artic blast! My blood work and ultrasound are tomorrow morning so I am not looking forward to dragging myself out in the freezing cold early in the morning! Ugghh! I have to though so I don't mess up my FET cycle. Being sick is hard with the twins because I can't really sit and rest much! I have on a face mask and I have been washing/sanitizing my hands all day long trying to keep everyone else in the house from getting sick! I just hope that I don't feel worse tomorrow morning. :wacko::dohh: The timing with this cold sucks! :nope: 

Other than that my meds have been pretty easy to take this time around. My stomach is bruised up from my lupron injections. Thankfully that awful taste in my mouth and smell in my nose has gone away so I guess that is because my body got used to the meds.


----------



## almosthere

Wannabe are you in the united states? I am and same thing bitter cold and windy 13 degrees tonight I shut the door and stuffed myself in the back seat to get do in his car seat I also have to go really early for us and bloodwork. You must have your hands full with your twins and doing ivf! Hope you feel better I have been having bad stomach aches for almost a week I think it's from the baby asprin.


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Wannabe are you in the united states? I am and same thing bitter cold and windy 13 degrees tonight I shut the door and stuffed myself in the back seat to get do in his car seat I also have to go really early for us and bloodwork. You must have your hands full with your twins and doing ivf! Hope you feel better I have been having bad stomach aches for almost a week I think it's from the baby asprin.

Yes, I am in the USA, I live on the east coast! We have that crazy artic blast mess this weekend with bitter cold and wind! Thankfully we aren't getting any snow with it though! Are you also in the US? Thankfully my DH is off tomorrow so he will watch the twins well I go for my appointment in the morning, so I odn't have to drag them out into the cold! 

That stinks that the baby aspirin is giving you an upset stomach! Hopefully it will get better once you get used to the meds! :hugs: I think the prenatal vitamins I have been taking are making me super hungry! I actually have gained like 4 pounds since I started the FET cycle! I also think maybe I have been stress eating because of the FET coming up! I started taking my prenatals towards the end of the day instead of the morning and I think it has helped some! I wanted to loose a few pounds before the FET but when I found out my transfer would be this month instea dof MArch I pretty much gave up on that idea! :dohh::wacko:

I just hope this cold is gone before next Thursday because I have to travel by train to NY for the transfer on Friday! I am about 6 hours away and traveling sick would really stink!


----------



## almosthere

I'm also on the east coast :) I'm from the Boston area I have to be at my ultrasound for 730 am luckily it's only 20 mins away I will go to a place about 45 mins away if I go after Monday next week because of my work and that office is open at 6 am so I v an get to work on time after hoping I won't have to do that though I'm lucky with the timing because I have off work next Monday due to the holiday. I can't believe you have to take the train for 6 hours are you sleeping in NY after your transfer or riding back? I don't even know what we will be doing for care for my son it will either be leave him at school or at my mom's but ide rather school because I don't know what to say to my mom to not give it away.


----------



## almosthere

I bit my nails a bit so I trimmed them down I think it's stress from ivf too I also have been eating a lot I don't even want to know what I weigh I did this last ivf I pegged out then ate healthy after a month of being pregnant haha Its like early lregnancy mode before even being pregnant.


----------



## polly330

wannabe, good luck with u/s today, hope you're feeling better! I'm also on the east coast and woke up to 4 inches of snow and 5 degree temps, with wind chills -10!

almosthere, try not to stress, I'm sure you will figure out child care for your appointment. Take good care of yourself and hey, pigging out is ok in moderation, I hear ice cream actually helps with implantation (or maybe I'm telling myself that...lol) :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Haha i have stayed away from ice cream I'm on decaf tea no alch. But eating lots of carbs I went out last night and got a salad with fruit and nuts and soup and stayed away from the bread I also had some asparagus so I did good haha. I'm going to have a nice valentine's meal with meat and veggie so I'm going to eat well before my transfer. I'm also going to have pineapple core!

So just finished bw and us and I have a beautiful 16 sized follicle forgot the measurement she used so exciteddd!


----------



## polly330

@almosthere - that's great news!!! So excited for you and your good looking follicle! The food is sounding yummy too, I'm a huge fan of salads - we try to have a spinach salad with tomato, cucumbers and a ill bit of avocado at dinner every night. Love the asparagus and just got a pineapple too! (I take the core for juicing and me and my dd share the pineapple itself). I'm trying not to go crazy worrying about specific meals, but more trying to keep balanced on all fronts (variety of meat, poultry, seafood, healthy carbs, lean proteins, colorful fruits and veggies, a few good fats, limit caffeine, etc). Regardless of ttc, balance is a good aim, right? Enjoy your Valentine's Day meal and enjoy your weekend!! Hope your stomach aches from the aspirin get better!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks Polly yes I totally agree with you and balance. I had pineapple juice with my last successful ivf so considering it good luck.


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> I'm also on the east coast :) I'm from the Boston area I have to be at my ultrasound for 730 am luckily it's only 20 mins away I will go to a place about 45 mins away if I go after Monday next week because of my work and that office is open at 6 am so I v an get to work on time after hoping I won't have to do that though I'm lucky with the timing because I have off work next Monday due to the holiday. I can't believe you have to take the train for 6 hours are you sleeping in NY after your transfer or riding back? I don't even know what we will be doing for care for my son it will either be leave him at school or at my mom's but ide rather school because I don't know what to say to my mom to not give it away.




almosthere said:


> I bit my nails a bit so I trimmed them down I think it's stress from ivf too I also have been eating a lot I don't even want to know what I weigh I did this last ivf I pegged out then ate healthy after a month of being pregnant haha Its like early lregnancy mode before even being pregnant.




almosthere said:


> Haha i have stayed away from ice cream I'm on decaf tea no alch. But eating lots of carbs I went out last night and got a salad with fruit and nuts and soup and stayed away from the bread I also had some asparagus so I did good haha. I'm going to have a nice valentine's meal with meat and veggie so I'm going to eat well before my transfer. I'm also going to have pineapple core!
> 
> So just finished bw and us and I have a beautiful 16 sized follicle forgot the measurement she used so exciteddd!


@Almost, I am so glad that your ultrasound and blood work went good! :thumbup: 

I am going to spend the night in NY. I have family in upstate NY about 45 minutes from the fertility clinic that I am going to. My sister, her husband and 2 kids are there. I will leave by train right after the transfer on Friday. DH doesn't want to spend more than one night alone with the twins. :haha: I think he is a bit nervous about it to be honest with you! He hasn't ever had them solo for very long since I have never been away from them for more then a few hours here and there, except for when they were in the NICU. 
I have family outside of Boston. My brother, his wife and their 3 kids like right outside of Boston. It is a great city and I have had a lot of fun going out downtown on a few of my visits to see my brother! :thumbup: 

AFM, I had my blood work and ultrasound this morning. I managed to find the energy despite being sick to brave the feezing cold and get everything done!:thumbup: When I got there the lady said she didn't have any appointment for me, and I was like say what??? :dohh: I was about to go postal but thankfully they managed to squeeze me in!:thumbup: I had the same lady do my blood draw and she is really good at it, I can barely feel the prick when she does it and I am a hard stick so she has got mad skillz! LOL! I haven't heard back about the blood work yet since it is still early but hopefully it will be good. I was wondering if being sick would have any impact on it, but when I asked the lab tech she thought my question was funny, so hopefully it won't? :shrug: 

The ultrasound went okay. A nurse practitioner did it this time. My lining looked good and was a "7" if I remember correctly. :thumbup: The nurse said that was good and was wht they would be looking for at this stage of my cycle. However I have a huge cyst on my oavry! It wasn't there at the baseline so I am assuming it is from all of the meds I am on. It made me kind of nervous since it looked big on the ultrasound. The nurse asked if I was uncomfortable or anything and i told her I didn't notice anything. :wacko: I really hope that the cyst doesn't derail my FET!! The nurse showed me a fibroid but I already knew that I have fibroids so that wasn't any surprise! That shouldn't have any impact on my cycle though since it isn't in the uterus or anything. I hope my fertility office gets the test results on time today so I know what to do next regarding my meds! I hate to keep my meds the same today and make the cyst worse?!!! 

Does anyone know how a cyst affects the FET? Will they still do the transfer? I am nervous and anxiously waiting to talk to my RE office today to find out the next steps. :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

I actually have no idea if my bw is good or not numbers seem low to me but everything online is about with meds and mine is natural I'm waiting to here back from my nurse for next steps. I wasn't told what my lining was either all I know is I have a good follicle I'm freaking out that I'm not going to ovulate ugh.

Glad you got your appt fixed it's frustration my baseline I wasn't told to do an us so just bw and my us wasn't scheduled so nurses called me saying I had to go back the next morning as of I dont need sleep right? Haha I am hi use praying my numbers are okay and hoping a nurse will call me soon if not I'm calling them lol


----------



## almosthere

And I know cysts form when you ovulate so hopefully it won't affect it unless it keeps growing I get them often and they burst not sure if it affects ov or not


----------



## wannabeprego

@Almost, Oh okay! I misunderstood! Well fingers crossed that you ovulate and your results come back good! :dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

:happydance:So I actually just got a call after my post on here haha im getting bloodwork done on sunday and no ultrasound so maybe if no ultrasound they are happy with my follicle size and think I'm close since I'm only skipping a day of testing but I'm not sure. My office is closed Sunday so I have a 45 min drive to get my bw but it's one step closer so drive I shall


----------



## almosthere

Wannabe hope you get your call soon now!


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,

Wannabe- That's a good lining. Damn those fibroids. I have fibroids too and I know the feeling. As long as they are not interfering with your uterus I believe all is good. Good luck with your FET. I am sure all will be well.

Almost- You are getting close to your FET too. I am so jealous of both you and Wannabe. Good luck to you too. 

Welcome Eva, Denser and Polly. Best of luck.

Afm, I started my injections on Wednesday night before going to work. It was not that bad as I thought. I did the first day of injections on my own because DH was out of town for work. He did the second day for me. He was scared but he still wanted to do it. The Menopur stings a bit but Gonal F can barely be felt.


----------



## almosthere

Star your not far behind are you on a short or long protocol? Starting stimming is good news your getting closer each day eeek!


----------



## Star2011

I am on the short protocol but we are doing a FET. My estimated transfer for the FET is Middle or end of March.


----------



## danser55

Star I hate the burn of the menopur. I can't wait until stims are over for me.


----------



## Star2011

Danser, somebody told me just now in another thread to let the solution sit for like 5min after it dissolves, ice the area before the injection then warm it after injection. 

When did you start your stims? i am only on day 3 today so I still have a long way to go.


----------



## almosthere

March will be here before you know it star time Flys it's almost mid Feb already. 

I agree icing the site before numbs the area I did that before injections with my ivf


----------



## Star2011

You are right Almost, time flies. March will be here shortly.


----------



## wannabeprego

Star2011 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Wannabe- That's a good lining. Damn those fibroids. I have fibroids too and I know the feeling. As long as they are not interfering with your uterus I believe all is good. Good luck with your FET. I am sure all will be well.
> 
> Almost- You are getting close to your FET too. I am so jealous of both you and Wannabe. Good luck to you too.
> 
> Welcome Eva, Denser and Polly. Best of luck.
> 
> Afm, I started my injections on Wednesday night before going to work. It was not that bad as I thought. I did the first day of injections on my own because DH was out of town for work. He did the second day for me. He was scared but he still wanted to do it. The Menopur stings a bit but Gonal F can barely be felt.

Thanks for the good luck wishes hun!:hugs:

That is really exciting that you are starting your cycle! Good luck to you! I hope you make lots of healthy eggs! :dust::dust: i was never able to do my own injections! I hate needles! DH has been doing my injections for me with my lupron this time around and with my IVF cycle I stayed in NY and my sister did most of them for me. I am thankful for the help with them because if I had to do it myself I am worried I would pass out! LOL! :wacko: The lupron injections just have a small quick sting but they aren't too bad. It depends on how fast DH jabs me also! :haha: 



almosthere said:


> :happydance:So I actually just got a call after my post on here haha im getting bloodwork done on sunday and no ultrasound so maybe if no ultrasound they are happy with my follicle size and think I'm close since I'm only skipping a day of testing but I'm not sure. My office is closed Sunday so I have a 45 min drive to get my bw but it's one step closer so drive I shall

I am so happy that you got good news! :happydance: Good luck! :dust::dust:



AFM, I spoke to the nurse on the phone after they got my test results, which I had to call the other clinic and make the receptionist fax them over for me so they would get them in time before the out of town coordinator nurse left for the day!:growlmad: I found out that even though my lining looks good in my uterus they want it to get thicker so my transfer won't be until the week of the 22cnd, so it got postponed. I was hoping to do the transfer on Friday the 19th. Sigh, but I would rather wait and have a better chance for implantation than rush it! The big cyst on my ovarie is freaking me out and I asked a nurse if continuing the meds the way I have can make the cyst get worse but they didn't seem concerned. I guess that is common though with the meds I am on. The nurse said the cyst could be gone by the time I have my next scan??? :shrug: Well long story short they don't seem concerned and I can still move forward with the transfer despite it being postponed. :thumbup: Some girls on the boards were telling me the cyst is related to ovulation i guess and that is why it could change I guess. :wacko:

My meds are the same except they have increased my estrogen dosage. I am still on 3 estrace pills vaginally but now I also have to take 2 estrace pills orally! Lucky me! LOL! Hopefully it won't have much of an effect on me since so far I have tolerated the meds okay for the most part. Thicken up lining!!! Thicken up!!!!!! Uggghh! LOL!!!!! :wacko:

I just looked up the endo thickness for my IVF cycle and it was a little over 10 before the transfer! If I heard the technician right today I am only on 7 thickness with my endo lining. No wonder they want me to stay on the meds longer! Lordy I hope it improves! :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

It will all work out the 22nd will be here before you know it so closex


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the kind and encouraging words almost! :hugs::hug:

I am feeling sort of paranoid about this cycle right now. I feel like the transfer is going to be really late in my cycle and it is worrying me. For my IVF fresh cycle they transferred my embryos on CD 16 and for the FET it is looking like it will be sometime on or after CD 26?? :shrug: I normally have a 28 day cycle on average. I guess I am concerned because I know I got a BFP with my IVF cycle so we know that worked so this seems so different this time. I will call on Monday and talk to my RE's office about my concerns! I was okay with the transfer being on the 19th but pushing it to the week of the 22 would have my period being due on the 24 which is CD 28 for me. I am nervous my period will come and I won't be able to do the darn transfer!! :dohh::wacko:


----------



## jren

Received my calendar from the nurse. My estimated day 1 to begin my actual ivf cycle is March 5. I start my birth control pills today!


----------



## almosthere

So exciting jren gl!


Wannabe I know easier said than done but try to not worry I did yesterday with numbers then I was fine and it was all that stress for nothing let's all just go with the flow what our body does is really out of our control and luckily for you with meds the dr can try to control it they way he or she wants as much as possible to make things work out!


----------



## wannabeprego

jren said:


> Received my calendar from the nurse. My estimated day 1 to begin my actual ivf cycle is March 5. I start my birth control pills today!

How exciting!:happydance: Good luck and baby dust! I hope you have a successful cycle and get your BFP! :thumbup: :dust::dust:



almosthere said:


> So exciting jren gl!
> 
> 
> Wannabe I know easier said than done but try to not worry I did yesterday with numbers then I was fine and it was all that stress for nothing let's all just go with the flow what our body does is really out of our control and luckily for you with meds the dr can try to control it they way he or she wants as much as possible to make things work out!

Thanks for the kind words! :hugs: I spoke to a nurse at my RE's office today and asked a bunch of questions and I also researched FET cycles on Dr google, so I am feeling better now about the cycle! :thumbup: I am trying to keep up the PMA now! :winkwink:


----------



## almosthere

Glad your feeling more positive!

Bw for me tomorrow can't wait even though it hurt like a bitch last time


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Glad your feeling more positive
> Bw for me tomorrow can't wait even though it hurt like a bitch last time


Thanks hun! :hugs: I got lucky with the BW at the fertility place that I go to for my monitoring, the girl is so good at drawing blood you can barely feel her put the needle in! :thumbup: I am also a hard stick and most people have a hard time finding my vein so I know she has got skillz! LOL! :haha:


----------



## almosthere

Haha this am I had a much better blood draw and prior to that a nearly positive ovulation test so I should o anytime now so excited and can't wait to get a call from my nurse today! No idea if I'll get a transfer date or go in one last time to confirm O day.


----------



## almosthere

Wow so I already got a call back from my nurse and I'm in one more time tomorrow for bw it's a holiday so this whole timing is great with me not having to worry at all to get us and bw before work. I am surging my nurse told me which I knew because of my ovulation test this am so once or is confirmed tomorrow I will get confirmation to start crinone and transfer will be a 5 day on Friday can't wait for results and confirmation tomorrow let the countdown begin!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Almost, Great news! Good luck! :dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

Wannabe I just read your siggy what little miracles you had so tiny a true miracle! Hope they are doing well :)


----------



## wannabeprego

I have bleeding this morning, it is dark red and enough that I had to put on a maxi pad. :dohh: I am assuming that it is from the big cyst on my ovary. I called my RE's office this morning to ask about it and they agree that it is most likely from it rupturing! I am getting nervous though because I am wondering how it will affect my lining for my blood work and ultrasound tomorrow morning. Plus on top of that I have been so sick so I am hoping that doesn't affect my cycle negatively. I am just getting a bad feeling about this cycle! Ugghhh! :wacko: My AF isn't due until the 24th and that would be if I had my average 28 day cycle. I doubt it is my AF this early bvecause I am only on CD 19, I have never had a cycle that short before. My shortest cycle was like 24 or 25 days I think?? Plus the meds I am on are supposed to stop AF from coming??? :shrug: I am trying to keep up the PMA and hope that my lining on my ultrasound has improved and that the bleeding stops soon, but I am just not feeling it right now! :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Wannabe I just read your siggy what little miracles you had so tiny a true miracle! Hope they are doing well :)

The twins are doing really good! :thumbup: Thanks for asking! :flower: They will be 3 in May! They are healthy for the most part. They do have some developmental delays. My son is more behind because he was smaller when he was born. My DD is pretty much all caught up now though. When my son was smaller and he was in the NICU, up until about 1 year of age he had to be on meds for low blood sugar, and we had to test his blood sugars daily. Thankfully he outgrew that and is healthy despite developmental delays.


----------



## almosthere

So sorry to hear about the ruptured cyst those are SO painful. The good news is its gone if it ruptured so you should do just fine tomorrow with blood work and your us. 

Our kids are very close in age my son turns 3 June 5th! I am sorry to hear about the hard first year for your son, i know its normal for twins to have delays especially in your case! I cant imagine testing my sons blood sugar every day that must take a lot of mom power! My son had torticollis so he was in Early Intervention due to delays from that and had to get xrays on and off for his hips and legs and he got plagiocephaly so had a helmet for months. He also had to take iron for a while as he was almost anemic. Its hard having to see our LOs go through so much so early on then of course my son had two surgeries because of fluid not draining from his ears and antibiotics would not help. Lets hope our next miracles are even healthier than the ones we have now even though it sounds like yours and mine are quite healthy.

I got my bw done today and then my nurse called a bit ago to confirm I start crinone wed continue to take my baby asprin and friday late morning early afternoon i get my beautiful embryo back where it belongs :cloud9:


----------



## Star2011

Hi ladies,

Wannabe am sorry for the cyst. Hope it doesnt delay anything. Hope the bleeding is going down. 

Almost- yay, you are almost there. Am sure you are excited.


----------



## Star2011

I went for my first US and bloodwork after starting stims today in the morning after work. They havent called me with results of my blood work. They call after 5p the days i work night so they dont wake me up. I have 6 follicles measuring between 6-8mm from the left ovary and 7 follicles measuring between 7-13mm from the right ovary. My lining is 4.2. I do have a lining issue too but am still on meds and continuous monitoring of US and bloodwork. After the call today i will know if i continue with the same dose or some adjustments have to be made. Hoping for the 
best.


----------



## almosthere

Star is this a baseline scan? I think your numbers are sounding good along with the size of your follies! My one follicle was 16 mm at cd11 if that gives you an idea although with meds yours will probably get bigger they are like super follicles on meds hahaha. Good luck continuing on can't wait for you to be pupo!


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> So sorry to hear about the ruptured cyst those are SO painful. The good news is its gone if it ruptured so you should do just fine tomorrow with blood work and your us.
> 
> Our kids are very close in age my son turns 3 June 5th! I am sorry to hear about the hard first year for your son, i know its normal for twins to have delays especially in your case! I cant imagine testing my sons blood sugar every day that must take a lot of mom power! My son had torticollis so he was in Early Intervention due to delays from that and had to get xrays on and off for his hips and legs and he got plagiocephaly so had a helmet for months. He also had to take iron for a while as he was almost anemic. Its hard having to see our LOs go through so much so early on then of course my son had two surgeries because of fluid not draining from his ears and antibiotics would not help.  Lets hope our next miracles are even healthier than the ones we have now even though it sounds like yours and mine are quite healthy.
> 
> I got my bw done today and then my nurse called a bit ago to confirm I start crinone wed continue to take my baby asprin and friday late morning early afternoon i get my beautiful embryo back where it belongs :cloud9:


Thanks almost! :hugs: I spoke to the nurse and described what was going on and there is a chance that the big cyst on my ovary burst and is causing the bleeding. I am really hoping that this is the reason for the bleeding and not AF doing some freak thing and arriving record early! it sure seems like AF type bleeding! It is still going strong and I still have a pad on! :wacko::dohh: I just hope that tomorrow when I go for blood work and ultrasound my lining is thicker and the cyst is gone! It pains me to spend 300+ dollars on an appointment if AF is here and my cycle has ended! Sigh! Just keep your fingers crossed for me! 

On top of still getting over this cold the estrace has been making me sick I think today. I made the mistake of taking a bunch of it all at once today instead of spreading it out over the course of the day and I was sooo sick! I was nauseous, had hot flashes and felt like I was going to pass out from fatigue! Something so weird, my teeth all ache! I have no idea what that is about!! I won't do that ever again! :wacko:

That is great news that your are moving right along with your FET cycle! :thumbup: It won't be long before you are PUPO! Good luck! :dust::dust:

We are both so blessed to have our babies be healthy now despite having some challenges when they were born! :thumbup:



Star2011 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Wannabe am sorry for the cyst. Hope it doesnt delay anything. Hope the bleeding is going down.
> 
> Almost- yay, you are almost there. Am sure you are excited.

Thanks hun! You are a sweetheart! :hugs:



Star2011 said:


> I went for my first US and bloodwork after starting stims today in the morning after work. They havent called me with results of my blood work. They call after 5p the days i work night so they dont wake me up. I have 6 follicles measuring between 6-8mm from the left ovary and 7 follicles measuring between 7-13mm from the right ovary. My lining is 4.2. I do have a lining issue too but am still on meds and continuous monitoring of US and bloodwork. After the call today i will know if i continue with the same dose or some adjustments have to be made. Hoping for the
> best.

It sounds like you are off to a great start hun! Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust: When i started at my baseline my lining was 5.3 so very similar!:thumbup: It increased to 7.4 at my last ultrasound! Fingers crossed that we both have a nice increase for the next labs and ultrasound! :dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

Could taking too much Estrace cause vaginal bleeding? Sorry it hasn't stopped the nurse is not concerned about the amount and length of bleeding? Hoping all works out for you and your cycle!


----------



## Star2011

Thank you Wannabe and Almost for the encouragement. 

Wannabe I hope you feel better soon and that your cycle doesn't get cancelled. 

I have a question. Were you guys given any instructions related to intercourse during stimming?


----------



## almosthere

I'm not stimming but I was told to use a condom and then no intercourse after transfer. I think when u stim your supposed to not have sex for days leading up to er or transfer but ask your nurse


----------



## Star2011

Ok. Thanks. I will ask.

Forgot to mention, I got a call in regards to my bloodwork. I have some minor med adjustment. My Menopur will be increased to 150 and Gonal F will remain at 225. I will start Cetrotide tomorrow. Will keep you updated.


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Could taking too much Estrace cause vaginal bleeding? Sorry it hasn't stopped the nurse is not concerned about the amount and length of bleeding? Hoping all works out for you and your cycle!

That is a good point! :thumbup: I just googled the side effects and one of them is "changes in your menstrual periods, break-through bleeding" so it could be a side effect of the estrace. They have me on a really high dose this time. For my IVF cycle I only took 1 vaginally and now this time they had started me out on 3 estrace vaginally and then because they wanted my lining thicker they had me add on 2 oral! That is a huge jump on the estrace! Hence the reason why I have that darm cyst this time! :dohh: I am not sure why they have me on such a high dose!:shrug: I know I am a few years older then I was for my IVF cycle. I kind of feel like they have a one size fits all approach for the FET cycles maybe? The nurse at the place where I go in for monitoring says they do the same exact meds there for the FET cycles. I am going call my fertility office in the morning and ask about what could be going on before I go in and dish out the 300+ bucks for blood work and ultrasound, although most likely the only way I will know for sure what the heck is going on is to go in for the ultrasound and blood work to find out! I really hope that the cyst is gone and my lining has improved so I don't have to cancel my cycle. I have no idea what I would try next if this was my AF arriving super early?? Maybe I would try a natural cycle next time since I didn't do good with the meds and I do have very regular cycles and I always ovulate, but first I have to find out for sure what on earth is going on!!! :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

Sorry you have to deal with this wannabe good luck with tomorrow's tests if you go through with it maybe the bleeding will stop for tomorrow.


----------



## Star2011

Wannabe i am so sorry you are going through this. All the best tomorrow


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the kind and encouraging words almost and star! :hugs: You girls are both so sweet! :flower: I will be sure to do an update tomorrow once I know what in the world is going on!!!


----------



## linky

Hi guys can I'm going to jump on this thread, I've started my down reg , hoping for egg collection mid March. I had an endo scratch last week . 
Good luck to you all and sending lots of baby dust xx


----------



## wannabeprego

linky said:


> Hi guys can I'm going to jump on this thread, I've started my down reg , hoping for egg collection mid March. I had an endo scratch last week .
> Good luck to you all and sending lots of baby dust xx

welcome to the group and good luck to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

So I went to my appointment this morning and the nurse practitioner did my ultrasound and told me that my lining was down from a 7.4 the last time I was there, and now it was about a 4! My lovely cyst was still there in all of it's glory! :wacko: Long story short I am on my period! My lining is shedding and hence the reason for the bleeding still going on today! :cry:

Well eventually the RE's office called after they got the results from my BW and ultrasound. My LH, estrogen and progesterone levels had all dropped, which is typical when AF arrives! Unfortunately they said my cyst had grown since the last ultrasound. So the nurse that called was all ready for me to jump back in and start another cycle! :wacko: I am just not ready to do another cycle right away! I am still trying to get over this darn cold! I am still having waves of nauseous from the darn estrogen! Plus that big old cyst lingering on my ovary in all of it's big grandness! Plus I am feeling mentally exhausted! I just want to give my body a chance to get back to normal on it's own! 

So they want me to do the 3 estrogen vaginally and than instead of adding in oral estrogen pills I would do estrogen injections of Delestrogen to thicken up my lining. I did notice that I started getting sick from the estrogen when I started it oral and when it increased in dosage. The first part wasn't that bad. The nurse said that the injections are absorbed differently and into he body so she doesn't think I will get sick from it like I did with the oral. I think my concern other than being sick as a dog is whether or not there is a connection between increasing the estrogen and my AF arriving! Maybe that was too high of a dose for me so my body went haywire and I got the really early AF??? Well the nurse is going to call me back tomorrow and talk about the next steps, but I really think that I need to take the month off, get over being sick and see if this cyst goes away on it's own. They put women on birth control to get the cysts to go down so that is an option. However I think I need a break and a chance to get back to normal again! I will tell the nurse this tomorrow. I also want to ask about a natural cycle and how that would work as an alternative! I just hope that this new medication doesn't cost an arm and a leg to get, the injectible estrogen, i need to call the phjarmacy to get a price quote. 

My AF is due in the middle of MArch so that is when I would want to try again! I should be healthy again! I hope!


----------



## almosthere

Wana I am sorry to hear the news. It's always good to take a break when you know your body needs it. I'll be following your next cycle!

I actually have throbbing pain on my right side and I'm worried it's a cyst but idk if cysts grow on the non ovulating ovary as I ovulated from my left side. A bit down because of this as I've read fet can be cancelled due to cysts because of fluid rupturing. Debating if I should call my nurse or not since my transfer is Friday but wouldn't want to throw away a cycle. Not sure if ide eat my money if it's cancelled at the last step.


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,
Almost- Is it tomorrow that you go for your FET?  How are you doing? If so all the best. 

Wannabe- I am sorry about your cycle. How are you doing? What did you decide? Hoping for the best.

Linky- Welcome. Best of luck.

Afm, thankfully my follies are now steadily behaving. The biggest is at 15 and the smallest is still at a 6. Lining is at 8.1. I have another US scheduled for Friday and I will know when I can trigger. Other than that, Its been busy at work and I cant complain.


----------



## almosthere

Star it's good you have a follie at 15 you should be getting close! Tomorrow is my FET thanks for asking I'm so excited I'm thinking positive vibes all the way this has to work! :) 

Welcome Links how are you doing? I've heard the scratch works very well good luck with your cycle!


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Wana I am sorry to hear the news. It's always good to take a break when you know your body needs it. I'll be following your next cycle!
> 
> I actually have throbbing pain on my right side and I'm worried it's a cyst but idk if cysts grow on the non ovulating ovary as I ovulated from my left side. A bit down because of this as I've read fet can be cancelled due to cysts because of fluid rupturing. Debating if I should call my nurse or not since my transfer is Friday but wouldn't want to throw away a cycle. Not sure if ide eat my money if it's cancelled at the last step.

Thank you for the kind words hun!:hugs: You are such a sweetheart! 

They won't cancel a FET for a cyst! They aren't worried that much about your ovaries, just your uterus and your lining getting thick enough for the transfer more than anything else! i wouldn't worry! Good luck to you!:dust::dust:



Star2011 said:


> Hi girls,
> Almost- Is it tomorrow that you go for your FET? How are you doing? If so all the best.
> 
> Wannabe- I am sorry about your cycle. How are you doing? What did you decide? Hoping for the best.
> 
> Linky- Welcome. Best of luck.
> 
> Afm, thankfully my follies are now steadily behaving. The biggest is at 15 and the smallest is still at a 6. Lining is at 8.1. I have another US scheduled for Friday and I will know when I can trigger. Other than that, Its been busy at work and I cant complain.

Thank you for the kind words! :hugs: You are such a nice lady! 

I am so glad that everything is going so good with your cycle so far! Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust:

AFM, the next steps are that I am supposed to follow up with the nurse about my next FET steps on Monday! We are for sure substituting the oral estrogen with the injectible estrogen! Sadly for 2 injetions it is going to cost me a little over 300 bucks! I have already spent a little over 1k on monitoring appointments for a cycle that went to crap! :dohh: It pains me to watch savings go down on a crap cycle that didn't even make it to transfer! :wacko::dohh: 

The nurse was asking if I wanted to do a different protocol and start on birth control for 2 weeks. That was what we are discussing on Monday. The birth control pills can calm everything down and help the cyst go away. However i am not sure if I want to do birth control pills since I have never taken them before and my body and cyst could go back to normal all on it's own! Plus birth control can have side effects and who knows how I would do with those! :wacko: 

The next option is to repeat the same cycle and protocol with the injectible estrogen instead of the oral. I was looking at a long protocol online and the one I thought I was going to originally do and I want to ask about trying that. I would start lupron CD 21 and once AF comes I would start estrogen vaginally on CD 2 so that would be my MArch cycle. I am wondering if starting vaginal estrogen earlier and lupron earlier would work better for me, and make my lining thicker faster. The first time we did it I didn't start lupron and estrogen until CD 5 and I think that might be too late in my cycle. I have average 28 day cycles but sometimes I have short ones with 24 to 25 days also. I normally ovulate between CD 12- 14 of my cycle pretty regularly. I think we just got going too slow with the meds for my body and then getting sick it just went to crap! Just a theory but I think once I am healthy with some tweaks to the protocol we will be good to go for MArch! Wish me luck!:thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Good luck wanabe! 

So I get a confirmation call tomorrow at 10 am but my transfer as of right now will be at 230 so I'll be there for 130 so excited!


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Good luck wanabe!
> 
> So I get a confirmation call tomorrow at 10 am but my transfer as of right now will be at 230 so I'll be there for 130 so excited!

How exciting!!!!:happydance: Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you!!!! :dust::dust::dust: 

When will you start testing and how many embryos are you putting back again?


----------



## almosthere

We are putting one 5day blast not sure what grade it is we transferred a grade a blast first ivf. I probably won't test until next Friday maybe Wednesday if I'm brave.


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> We are putting one 5day blast not sure what grade it is we transferred a grade a blast first ivf. I probably won't test until next Friday maybe Wednesday if I'm brave.

Okay, that sounds great!:thumbup: I will be stalking and looking for updates! I am so excited for you hun! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies so after a 45 min delay and being the last transfer of the day I am officially puppo! However I cried immediately after transfer as they told me right before that my sweet embryo did not survive the thaw but my second and last one left did. It was bittersweet it's like a loss but I hope my other beautiful grade ab expanded blast gets nice and snug so I can meet my son's twin as they are from the same ICSI cycle! I test March 1st with beta very excited I pray so badly that this works.


----------



## Star2011

Yay for being pupo Almost. That is exciting. Am sorry the other embie didnt make it. But lets celebrate you are pupo! 

March 1st will be here before you know it! Congratulations. My fx are crossed for a BFP. 

Afm, Follies are still behaving. Biggest is at 20, smallest at 10. Trigger set for Sunday night and retrieval Tuesday morning. 

Have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## almosthere

How exciting star you are getting so close to being pupo with me gl with your er!


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies so after a 45 min delay and being the last transfer of the day I am officially puppo! However I cried immediately after transfer as they told me right before that my sweet embryo did not survive the thaw but my second and last one left did. It was bittersweet it's like a loss but I hope my other beautiful grade ab expanded blast gets nice and snug so I can meet my son's twin as they are from the same ICSI cycle! I test March 1st with beta very excited I pray so badly that this works.

Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance: I have everything crossed for you and I am sending you tons of sticky baby dust! I hope you get a BFP! Good luck! :dust::dust:

I am so sorry that one of your embryos didn't survive the thaw! :hugs: 




Star2011 said:


> Yay for being pupo Almost. That is exciting. Am sorry the other embie didnt make it. But lets celebrate you are pupo!
> 
> March 1st will be here before you know it! Congratulations. My fx are crossed for a BFP.
> 
> Afm, Follies are still behaving. Biggest is at 20, smallest at 10. Trigger set for Sunday night and retrieval Tuesday morning.
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies.

I am glad that everything is still moving along smoothly and looking good! Good luck! :dust::dust: Thank you! I hope that you have a great weekend also!:flower:


----------



## Star2011

Goodmorning ladies,

How are you all holding up. Hope you had a good weekend. 

I did the trigger on Sunday night and now waiting for ER tomorrow. I did alot of things to relax me this weekend and will do alot of relaxing today too. I will update after ER tomorrow or day after. I do not do well with anesthesia. It knocks me down for 2 days or so.


----------



## almosthere

Start how exciting gl tomorrow! Sorry to hear you don't do well with anesthesia. I feel out but have since et unfortunately trying not to lift to much today as I'm back at work but we have two 6 to 9 month old babies so it's tricky.


----------



## wannabeprego

okay so this is the plan, I talked to the nurse at my RE's office today and we are going to go with the protocol that I wanted to try. So I will not be doing the BCP's. Fingers crossed my body gets back to normal and the cyst goes away just from taking a break from the meds B4 the next cycle baseline. So I will be doing 10 units of lupron on CD21 and staying on the lupron until my AF comes. Baseline scan should be CD2 and I will drop down to 5 units of lupron, and start estrace if everything looks good on the baseline. Wish me luck! CD21 is 03/06 so that is when the fun starts. I am going to have to get some more lupron and I still need to order my injectible estrace. $$$$ money and more money!!! :wacko:

This pretty close to is the protocol I am talking about. 

https://www.advancedfertility.com/frozen-embryo-transfer.htm


----------



## wannabeprego

Star2011 said:


> Goodmorning ladies,
> 
> How are you all holding up. Hope you had a good weekend.
> 
> I did the trigger on Sunday night and now waiting for ER tomorrow. I did alot of things to relax me this weekend and will do alot of relaxing today too. I will update after ER tomorrow or day after. I do not do well with anesthesia. It knocks me down for 2 days or so.


Good luck hun! I hope you get lots of healthy eggs from your retrieval! Please keep us updated! :dust::dust:

I still remember my retrieval and it was very easy! It went smooth! i just remember being sedated and waking up, then it was done! I didn't have any discomfort after or anything. Hopefully you won't have any problems with the anesthesia this time! :thumbup: Good luck! I think it seems a lot scarier than it actually is!


----------



## almosthere

Wannabe gl! But not sure if you know bcps reduce cysts normally atleast it's what I've read. ide ask your nurse about that maybe you already have though.


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Wannabe gl! But not sure if you know bcps reduce cysts normally atleast it's what I've read. ide ask your nurse about that maybe you already have though.

Thanks for the good luck wishes and for the advice! :hugs:

The nurse asked if I wanted to do birth control pills and I decided not to. She did say that the cysts could go away on their own since I stopped medications this month. I just didn't want to try anything new and I am not a fan of all of the birth control pill's side effects. I never took them before so I am not sure how they would affect me. I just did a google search an this is what Dr google said about BCP's. 

"Birth control pills (oral contraceptives) are used to prevent ovulation. Without ovulation, the chance that ovarian cysts will form is reduced and your symptoms may be relieved. Although birth control pills do not make ovarian cysts go away any faster, their use may prevent new cysts from forming."


----------



## almosthere

Based on that since you already have one slowly going away you should be fine so exciting! I can't stand being on bcps ide just rather be natural but even with mfi my dh still wants me on something I could care less a natural miracle pregnancy would be a dream for me haha.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Almost, are you having any symptoms yet?? i can't wait until you can test!! good luck! Come on BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

I'm so rediculous and tested today bfn but only 8dpo I'll test w a cheapie again tmorrow and every day getting hopeful and excited now!


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> I'm so rediculous and tested today bfn but only 8dpo I'll test w a cheapie again tmorrow and every day getting hopeful and excited now!

It's still early so no worries just yet, I got my fingers crossed that the next time you test you get your BFP! Good luck and loads of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

Bfn today might wait to test until Thursday if I can help myself. I had hot flashes yesterday then today punchy crampy almost like ov pains in lower left stomach maybe my uterus even haha and right after very dizzy like I was on a boat had to sit down. Feeling back in the game I read online 9dpo is average implantation timing which I thought was late! Last bfp I was 12dpo so I want Friday right now haha.


----------



## Star2011

Retrieval went well. Everyone was so nice. I went in for 11:30 and was out in the recovery area by 11:50. We retrieved 16 eggs. I will be waiting for the call tomorrow on how many fertilized. Am taking a break from shoots for a while now. I am doing a FET. Thats what my RE recommends. I am still loopy from the anesthesia. Am also blotted and having some minor cramps. I will write more later. Thanks ladies for the good lucks!


----------



## almosthere

Start that's a great number I think that's what I got with mine!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Star, that is a great number for the number of eggs retrieved! Fingers crossed they are able to get you lots of healthy embryos for you yo freeze! Good luck and tons of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I hope you feel better soon, but it sounds like overall your retrieval wasn't that bad, so I am glad to hear that!:thumbup: I got 20 eggs for mine and that was when i got my twins and my 3 frosties! 


@almost, sorry about the BFN, I hope that the next time you test you get your BFP! It is still early days and your symptoms sound promising! Good luck and sticky baby dust! :dust::dust:


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Wannabe- Did you finally decide on which protocol you will be on?

Almost- Did you test yesterday?

I am sorry i have been MIA for the last 2 -3 days. I am sorry to leave you hanging. 

I received a call that 9 eggs fertilized. Next call is next week Monday. I will do my transfer March towards the end of March. 

I have been cramping and to make it worse i went back to work a day after my retrieval. I went back to work Wednesday and Thursday night. Basically the last 2 days l have been sleeping and work. Its been hard taking a dump(excuse my language). My lower abdomen has been sore and tender. Feel like my ovaries are about to explode. Am still bloated from Tuesday retrieval.


----------



## danser55

I'm going to update over here since our 1st IVF was a complete bust. Our next ER is for March. I spent a lot of time speaking with my RE, did a consult with another RE. We are changing up the protocol. RE didn't initially want to do this protocol because he as concerned with egg quality but it couldn't get much worse than last cycle. We are also doing PICSI this time. It's been such a hellish week but I feel so much better coming out it of all with this plan. 

I am on BCP right now. My 1st appointment is March 11th and stims should start the next day.


----------



## almosthere

Omgsh I thought I updated all my threads I got my bfp on Wednesday 10dpo it was much darker this am! 

Star things are moving fast for your next cycle it's already March next week eeeek rooting for you!


----------



## almosthere

My beta is forever away Monday!


----------



## almosthere

Good luck with your next cycle danser icsi worked for us so exciting for you to try it!


----------



## Star2011

Congratulations Almost! Thats good news. Looking forward to your Beta. 

Denser- am sorry. Pray that this time around you get good news.


----------



## wannabeprego

Star2011 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Wannabe- Did you finally decide on which protocol you will be on?
> 
> Almost- Did you test yesterday?
> 
> I am sorry i have been MIA for the last 2 -3 days. I am sorry to leave you hanging.
> 
> I received a call that 9 eggs fertilized. Next call is next week Monday. I will do my transfer March towards the end of March.
> 
> I have been cramping and to make it worse i went back to work a day after my retrieval. I went back to work Wednesday and Thursday night. Basically the last 2 days l have been sleeping and work. Its been hard taking a dump(excuse my language). My lower abdomen has been sore and tender. Feel like my ovaries are about to explode. Am still bloated from Tuesday retrieval.

@Star, That is a great fertilization report! :thumbup: Good luck and baby dust to you! I hope all 9 make it to freeze! :dust::dust: Have you decided how many you are going to transfer? I hope you feel better and that you get a BFP! :dust::dust:

As far as the protocol, I will not be doing the BCP's. Fingers crossed my body gets back to normal and the cyst goes away just from taking a break from the meds B4 the next cycle baseline. So I will be doing 10 units of lupron on CD21 and staying on the lupron until my AF comes. Baseline scan should be CD2 and I will drop down to 5 units of lupron, and start estrace if everything looks good on the baseline. Wish me luck! CD21 is 03/06 so that is when the fun starts. I got my injectible estrace and luckily my RX plan payed for more than half of the cost so that was a good thing! I had to switch to te injectible because the oral estarce made me sick as a dog! My transfer should be around the end of March maybe the first week of April depending on how my lining does this time around! Keep your fingers crossed for me! 



danser55 said:


> I'm going to update over here since our 1st IVF was a complete bust. Our next ER is for March. I spent a lot of time speaking with my RE, did a consult with another RE. We are changing up the protocol. RE didn't initially want to do this protocol because he as concerned with egg quality but it couldn't get much worse than last cycle. We are also doing PICSI this time. It's been such a hellish week but I feel so much better coming out it of all with this plan.
> 
> I am on BCP right now. My 1st appointment is March 11th and stims should start the next day.

I am so sorry that your last cycle went so bad! Big huge hugs to you! :hugs::hugs: I hope that your new plans for this next cycle is successful and that you can get a BFP this time around! Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust:




almosthere said:


> Omgsh I thought I updated all my threads I got my bfp on Wednesday 10dpo it was much darker this am!
> 
> Star things are moving fast for your next cycle it's already March next week eeeek rooting for you!




almosthere said:


> My beta is forever away Monday!

Congrats on your BFP! :happydance::thumbup: I am so happy and excited for you! H&H 9 months to you! :flower: Can we see your tests??? Good luck for your beta! I am sure it is going to be great though! :dust::dust:


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> Omgsh I thought I updated all my threads I got my bfp on Wednesday 10dpo it was much darker this am!
> 
> Star things are moving fast for your next cycle it's already March next week eeeek rooting for you!

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

I haven't felt well had bad constipation cramps and hard stool last night then this am then tonight with diahreah I have ibs so it's getting worse with pregnancy I think I need to be ok n something else besides fiber gummies. When I feel up to it I can try to post tests from dhs computer from my cell photos it says image is too large.


----------



## almosthere

I've also been waking naturally around 530 and I'm not a morning person I'm so exauhsted


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> Good luck with your next cycle danser icsi worked for us so exciting for you to try it!

We did it last cycle too but we are now doing PICSI. I hope all of these adjustments make for a better cycle.


----------



## almosthere

I know what icsi is but what is picsi?


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> I know what icsi is but what is picsi?

https://nextgenfertility.com.au/how-we-help/treatments/picsi/


----------



## almosthere

Danser that's so interesting I hope it works for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck Danser! I hope that this plan works well for you and that you get lots of healthy embryos! :dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

Wana how are you?

Got my beta results today 314.5! So excited feels more official now I have two more betas the next two Mondays then a us end of march! Eeeeek!


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Wana how are you?
> 
> Got my beta results today 314.5! So excited feels more official now I have two more betas the next two Mondays then a us end of march! Eeeeek!

Those are great numbers!:thumbup: Congrats! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!! I hope your scan goes great!:thumbup:

I'm doing good! I am just counting down to 03/06 which is CD 21 when I start my lupron! I found out that my RX plan covers a few of my fertility meds so I was able to save some $$ so that was a bit of a relief. I needed to order the delestrogen and I need to refill my estrogen and lupron. My RX plan covers them all but with the lupron requires prior approval so I doubt it would be covered. I am going to submit the meds I already paid for that are covered for reimbursement soon. :thumbup:

I hope the cyst goes down before my AF comes and the baseline scan. I need to ask a nurse at my RE's office if the cyst is still there, if it would affect my next cycle. I really hope it wouldn't but I want to ask to be sure. I hate to throw away more $$ on another failed cycle that doesn't make it to transfer! :dohh:


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> Wana how are you?
> 
> Got my beta results today 314.5! So excited feels more official now I have two more betas the next two Mondays then a us end of march! Eeeeek!

Great numbers!


----------



## danser55

I hate the waiting game until exciting until my first baseline u/s and blood work next Friday.


----------



## almosthere

Wana I'm happy insurance is covering some of your meds I really hope your cyst is gone too so you can try for a successful round this time! :)


----------



## Star2011

That's a good beta Almost. I am so happy for you. Cant wait for your next beta and US. 

Wannabe I am glad your insurance covers some of the meds. That will save you a lot of money.

Denser, how are you doing?

I cant write more at the moment. We are in the middle of a snow storm and the power have been going off and on for the past 2 hrs. I just wanted to stop by and update quickly on my embies. Day 6 for them today, 7 made it to be biopsy. Now the hard part of waiting........


----------



## almosthere

Waiting is always the worst part of all this gl star!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Star, I am glad that your embryos are growing nicely! Fingers crossed that they can all be frozen! Good luck!:dust::dust:

AFM, So since I start my CD 21 lupron 10 units on Sunday I checked with the nurse that I have been working with at my RE's office because I was wondering what is going to happen if the cyst is still there when I get to my baseline scan and she told me that they will still move forward with the cycle even if the cyst is still there!:thumbup: They will just want to make sure that all of my blood levels are normal and back in the normal low range for the start of a new cycle. I am not really worried about my levels since when I had them done last time they were all super low since AF came. i think I will be safe to move forward without any issues. I have a feeling that the cyst might still be there since I kind of feel like I can still feel it on my left side. It doesn't hurt or anything but it is more like a dull ache when I lay on my side too much at night. it might clear up even more though once my period gets here. Fingers crossed!

i also asked about my medications and they are going to have me start out with both injectible estrogen and the vaginal 3X inserts right at the start of my cycle, so either on CD2, or 3 depending on when I can get in for my scan. I wanted to know if I should try to take my medications around the same time everyday and if I should spread them out vrs taking them all at once. The nurse confirmed that it is better to spread them out and try to do them around the same time everyday!:thumbup: I am just trying to make sure I am doing all I can to have this cycle be a success this time around! I ordered more estrace and I only paid 8 bucks with my RX plan coverage and I paid about 89 bucks the first time I ordered them before I knew I had coverage with my RX plan for some of the meds, so I was happy about that! I just ordered more lupron today and I am waiting to find out if my rX plan will cover it or not, I hope it does since it cost almost 200 bucks!!! I am looking forward to starting on sunday!!! :happydance: I got the PMA going already!!


----------



## almosthere

That's gpod the cyst won't matter for your cycle hope you hear back about med coverage soon! Gl!

Feeling pretty symptom less here makes me nervous a heavy child was handed to me at drop-off maybe 36 lbs or more I got so nervous I sat right down w her no one knows I'm pregnant and can't carry heavy things at work


----------



## danser55

Thanks Star I am just waiting my baseline is next Friday morning I stop BCP on Sunday. I am so sick of waiting, I just want to get this started.


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> That's gpod the cyst won't matter for your cycle hope you hear back about med coverage soon! Gl!
> 
> Feeling pretty symptom less here makes me nervous a heavy child was handed to me at drop-off maybe 36 lbs or more I got so nervous I sat right down w her no one knows I'm pregnant and can't carry heavy things at work

 Thanks for the good luck wishes! :hugs:

I am sure that you will be fine! You could always say your back is bothering you so you can't pick up anything heavy until you are ready to announce that you are pregnant?? :hugs:



danser55 said:


> Thanks Star I am just waiting my baseline is next Friday morning I stop BCP on Sunday. I am so sick of waiting, I just want to get this started.

Yeah, I totally understand you on the waiting game!! I am going bananas right now, every day until I get to the baseline scan feels like forever! :wacko: Hopefully time will start going faster for us! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

TGIF! Do you girls have any fun weekend plans? I hope that you guys all have a lovely weekend! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

I'm so shy and don't do well with fibbing haha but that's a really good idea I was planning on grabbing a few things w ds to make a pizza for dinner tonight but then got much more I didn't want to lift ds in a cart so we had a basket but got pretty heavy I. Am planning on relaxing for the rest of the night I'm sure my little bean is nice and snug assuming no lifting to protect back in pregnancy


----------



## Star2011

Hi ladies,

Danser waiting is not easy. I hear you. Hang in there!

Almost i can see you are taking it easy this weekend. 

Wanna- any plans for the weekend?

Nothing much going on with me. Just waiting. Its been a busy week at work. Night shift is kicking my butt. I used to like it but i guess with age am getting tired of it. Even though, i can say night shift was easy with monitoring during stims coz i never had to ask for a day off. I just went in the morning after my shift. So this wkd is taking it easy. 

Happy Weekend!


----------



## almosthere

Star hope your waiting flys by! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Star2011 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Danser waiting is not easy. I hear you. Hang in there!
> 
> Almost i can see you are taking it easy this weekend.
> 
> Wanna- any plans for the weekend?
> 
> Nothing much going on with me. Just waiting. Its been a busy week at work. Night shift is kicking my butt. I used to like it but i guess with age am getting tired of it. Even though, i can say night shift was easy with monitoring during stims coz i never had to ask for a day off. I just went in the morning after my shift. So this wkd is taking it easy.
> 
> Happy Weekend!

Thanks for the happy weekend wishes! :hugs: I am just relaxing and taking it easy this weekend! DH & I stay up after the twins go to bed, have some drinks and watch movies! That is our weekend thing in the winter time! It is chilly here and we got snow lastnight! Thankfully most of it melted today! After this weekend the weather is going to go up into the 70's and than the 60's so I am looking forward to some nice Spring weather finally! It is fun going outside to play in the yard with the twins or going to the park down the road. When cold and flu season is in full effect we don't go many places because we don't want the twins to get sick so it gets boring! I am really looking forward to Spring and being able to get out of the house more and do more things together instead of being camped out inside because of the winter weather! :thumbup:

The night shift if really hard! I have done it before and I honestly couldn't handle it for long so I give you credit for being able to handle that shift for as long as you have! I hope time goes by fast for you so you can get to the next steps in your cycle! It seems like a lot of the ladies in this group are stuck in the waiting game right now! :dohh: It feels like I am moving in slow motion like a turtle stuck in molasses! LOL! :haha:


----------



## ES89

Hi all, thought id pop in for an update, I had my EC yesterday and we got 20 eggs. The nurse explained to me after that it possibly could have been more but 1 of my ovaries fell behind my uterus due to the weight of the amount of follicles I produced. It was decided that the embryos we get will be frozen to give my body time to heal as they were concerned about ohss. They are ringing me this morning to let me know how many have fertilised. Hope your all ok and your journeys are going well x


----------



## wannabeprego

ES89 said:


> Hi all, thought id pop in for an update, I had my EC yesterday and we got 20 eggs. The nurse explained to me after that it possibly could have been more but 1 of my ovaries fell behind my uterus due to the weight of the amount of follicles I produced. It was decided that the embryos we get will be frozen to give my body time to heal as they were concerned about ohss. They are ringing me this morning to let me know how many have fertilised. Hope your all ok and your journeys are going well x

That is awesome that you got 20 eggs! I hope that you get lots of healthy embryos! :thumbup::happydance: Fingers crossed and lots of good luck to you! :dust::dust:

When I did my IVF cycle I also got 20 eggs. I had 9 fertilize, and 6 made it to being 5 day embryos. We transferred 3 and froze 3. That was the cycle that I got pregnant with my twins.


----------



## almosthere

Hope lots fertilized for you ES!


----------



## danser55

I want Friday to get here for my monitoring appointment. I'm excited to get start and who doesn't want Friday to get here? I can't believe I'm looking forward to injecting myself again.


----------



## almosthere

Haha I hear you danser I just had my beta went from 312 last Monday to 3909 this Monday hope that number increased enough. I have a beta next Monday so I am hoping for next Monday already.

Good luck starting your injections Friday :)


----------



## wannabeprego

danser55 said:


> I want Friday to get here for my monitoring appointment. I'm excited to get start and who doesn't want Friday to get here? I can't believe I'm looking forward to injecting myself again.

Good luck hun! :flower::dust::dust:

https://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz181/wooddragon9/Good%20Luck/final-1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Haha I hear you danser I just had my beta went from 312 last Monday to 3909 this Monday hope that number increased enough. I have a beta next Monday so I am hoping for next Monday already.
> 
> Good luck starting your injections Friday :)

Great numbers hun! Everything is going great!! :happydance: H&H 9 months! :flower:


----------



## danser55

almosthere said:


> Haha I hear you danser I just had my beta went from 312 last Monday to 3909 this Monday hope that number increased enough. I have a beta next Monday so I am hoping for next Monday already.
> 
> Good luck starting your injections Friday :)

wow that's great!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies hope your both doing well. I've been having knee pain on and off assuming it's from loosening joints and ligaments


----------



## Star2011

Happy Wednesday Ladies,

Almost- Thats a good rise in beta. hope you are feeling better. Take it easy with those knees. 

Denser one more day until Friday. Just tomorrow:) All the best. 

ES- thats a good # of eggs! How are you feeling? Did you get the fert report already? 

Wannabe- still waiting? Thinking of you. 

AF decided to show up last night so called the clinic to get my baseline bloodwork and US to get ready for FET.


----------



## almosthere

Star so exciting for you to start a new fet cycle best of luck!

Yay for tomorrow being Thursday danser so close! I feel like this week is flying by I'll be at my next beta before I know it! Monday come fast! Hehe

Wanna hope your doing well :)

ES looking forward to hearing about your feet report gl!


----------



## ES89

I've got 6 5 day little frozen embies &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; Xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@ES, thats great news and a good number of ebryos! :thumbup: Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I got the same number of embryos when I did my IVF cycle as well! Do you know how many embyros you are going to transfer?

Thanks for asking how I am doing and sending me good luck wishes girls! :flower: I started my lupron on Sunday at 10 units and I am just impatiently waiting on AF to arrive so I can go for my baseline and start my estrogen pills and injections! The lupron has been affecting me in a few different ways. I had really crazy and vivid dreams. I have gone from cranky, impatient, to tons of energy and hyper!!! LOL! I have also been having some anxiety about this cycle. I think I am nervous since the first one went so crappy. I got sick and then the oral estrogen made me so sick as well! It was like a failed cycle from hell! I also am nervous about just taking on the pregnancy journey again, and everything that it entails! It will be a big change for our family adding another family member, sometimes you get used to the way things are and thinking about changing things can make you nervous. I am wondering how I will manage it all! I have my DH and he is great to help me out, but I don't have any family here so it is different going through fertility cycle when you already have kids, because you always have them to think of. I am trying to keep up the PMA though and not freak out about everything! :wacko: Hopefully i can at least just get through this cycle and make it to transfer at minimum!!!!! Wish me luck! My AF is due around Sunday the 13th!!! So I wonder if my body will cooperate and do what it normally does this time!!!


----------



## Star2011

ES thats a great #. Congratulations! When are you looking at ET?

Wanna i am glad you started the cycle already. Sending calm and peace your way. You got this! It will go well, not like the previous cycle. 

Almost and denser hope you are well. Denser, all the best tomorrow.


----------



## ES89

I'm only 27 so only allowed the 1 transferred but atleast Weve got a few back ups &#128522;
Hope comes soon for you wannabe &#128522; 
Goodluck with your fet star, are you doing a medicated or natural cycle? X


----------



## almosthere

ES that's amazing so happy for you! We are around the same age I'll be 27 in June.

Wanna I hope this cycle is smooth sailing for you you'll be pupo before you know it!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes girls! :hugs: You ladies are sweet hearts! :flower:

You girls are making me feel old though! I will be turning 37 in the Fall this year! :haha: MY DH is about 10 years older than I am! We are the senior citizens of the group! LOL! just kidding! :haha:


----------



## almosthere

Hahaha still young!


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Hahaha still young!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/DarkLord218/103.gif


----------



## danser55

So my baseline was today- AFC was 13 higher than last time which both the RE & I were happy about. I start stims tomorrow 150 of menopur and 200 of follistim. I really hope this new protocol gives us better results.


----------



## wannabeprego

danser55 said:


> So my baseline was today- AFC was 13 higher than last time which both the RE & I were happy about. I start stims tomorrow 150 of menopur and 200 of follistim. I really hope this new protocol gives us better results.

That's awesome that your baseline went so good!:thumbup: I hope that this new protocol works great for you and you end up with lots of healthy embryos and a BFP!!! Good luck and baby dust! :dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

Danser glad you are getting good news best of luck this cycle!


----------



## wannabeprego

Af was due today but she hasn't showed yet?!!! :nope::growlmad: I felt really bloated yesterday and I have been really crabby which are signs of AF coming. I also have been having kind of crampy/heavy feeling in my lady parts which are also signs of AF coming. I just wonder if AF is going to be delayed with the Lupron meds i am on daily. :shrug: I am just anxious for AF to come so I can go in for my baseline and start my estrace meds!!! The wait is killing me right now!!!! :wacko::dohh:I am also wondering if the bloating is a side effect of the lupron. I have read that it could be. I ate a ton of salt yesterday with a bunch of junk high calorie fast food, so that probably added to the bloating! Ugghh! 


I have read some things about lupron delaying women's AF for a really long time and then having to take medication to get AF to start. I just hope it comes soon! Today was CD 28, which is my average AF time frame, Although I have had cycles that go to 31 days so we shall see! Wish me luck!


----------



## almosthere

Ugh frustrating hope it surprises you very soon!


----------



## danser55

wannabeprego said:


> Af was due today but she hasn't showed yet?!!! :nope::growlmad: I felt really bloated yesterday and I have been really crabby which are signs of AF coming. I also have been having kind of crampy/heavy feeling in my lady parts which are also signs of AF coming. I just wonder if AF is going to be delayed with the Lupron meds i am on daily. :shrug: I am just anxious for AF to come so I can go in for my baseline and start my estrace meds!!! The wait is killing me right now!!!! :wacko::dohh:I am also wondering if the bloating is a side effect of the lupron. I have read that it could be. I ate a ton of salt yesterday with a bunch of junk high calorie fast food, so that probably added to the bloating! Ugghh!
> 
> 
> I have read some things about lupron delaying women's AF for a really long time and then having to take medication to get AF to start. I just hope it comes soon! Today was CD 28, which is my average AF time frame, Although I have had cycles that go to 31 days so we shall see! Wish me luck!

I hope it comes soon!


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone. Hope you're all well.

Huge congrats to those who have got their bfp snd tons of baby dust to those waiting.

I started stimms yesterday for the short protocol. Doing merional and starting cetrotide on day 6. 

Best wishes to all.


----------



## almosthere

Babies so exciting things are moving for you best of luck!

Wanna has af shown her ugly face this am?


----------



## almosthere

I am waiting my third beta results I went this am hurt like a bitch:haha:


----------



## danser55

I had my first monitoring appointment for stims today. I had 10 follicles, most of which were 9 1/2- 10 1/2. 3 or 4 were around 5 or 6. He wanted me to up my dosage of follistim from 200 to 300 and then I go back Wednesday morning. I'm feeling so much better about this cycle.


----------



## almosthere

Yay great news danser!


----------



## wannabeprego

babies7777 said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Huge congrats to those who have got their bfp snd tons of baby dust to those waiting.
> 
> I started stimms yesterday for the short protocol. Doing merional and starting cetrotide on day 6.
> 
> Best wishes to all.

That is great news that your cycle is starting! How exciting! :happydance:Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you! :dust::dust:



almosthere said:


> Babies so exciting things are moving for you best of luck!
> 
> Wanna has af shown her ugly face this am?




almosthere said:


> I am waiting my third beta results I went this am hurt like a bitch:haha:

Good luck with your next beta! I ams ure it will be great! :dust::dust:

No, AF hasn't shown yet! GRRRRRrrr! :growlmad::dohh:



danser55 said:


> I had my first monitoring appointment for stims today. I had 10 follicles, most of which were 9 1/2- 10 1/2. 3 or 4 were around 5 or 6. He wanted me to up my dosage of follistim from 200 to 300 and then I go back Wednesday morning. I'm feeling so much better about this cycle.

That is great news! It sounds like you are off to an awesome start! Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I have everything crossed for you!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

So since AF hasn't shown yet I called my RE's office this morning and spoke to a nurse! I asked if lupron can make my AF come late and she confirmed that it can! I asked what would happen if it doesn't show if they can prescribe anything to get my cycle moving along and she said they would first want me to do blood work and an ultrasound before prescribing me anything. She of course told me to wait a few more days and give them a call if AF doesn't show. I am hoping AF comes on it's own of course becasue going in for blood work and an ultrasound is not cheap, so I would rather not do that!!!! They would prescribe provera to make my period start if the blood work and ultrasound looked okay. Ugghhh! Hurry up AF! :growlmad:


----------



## almosthere

Oh man I hope af comes in the next few for you so frustrating. My beta was great over 30000 so very pleased of course my gastro told me I could have. A powdered mix to help with my pregnancy slash ibs constipation that it's safe then I saw I got sugar free by accident only had a quarter of by he powder mix instead of half and dumped it it has aspartame which online says it's ok but it also shows controversy I can't win can have anything lately ugh haven't pooped all day and night fx it happens tomorrow morning.


----------



## danser55

wannabeprego said:


> So since AF hasn't shown yet I called my RE's office this morning and spoke to a nurse! I asked if lupron can make my AF come late and she confirmed that it can! I asked what would happen if it doesn't show if they can prescribe anything to get my cycle moving along and she said they would first want me to do blood work and an ultrasound before prescribing me anything. She of course told me to wait a few more days and give them a call if AF doesn't show. I am hoping AF comes on it's own of course becasue going in for blood work and an ultrasound is not cheap, so I would rather not do that!!!! They would prescribe provera to make my period start if the blood work and ultrasound looked okay. Ugghhh! Hurry up AF! :growlmad:

How frustrating. I hope it gets here soon!


----------



## Star2011

Denser- thats a good start with the follicles. Tomorrow you will get more good news i bet. All the best. 

Almost- you go mama BETA. So happy for those#s. Am sure you are feeling much better now. 

Wanna- i am sorry for AF delaying. Hope AF shows her face soon so you can start the show. 

Babies- hows the going with stims?Good luck. 

Afm, nothing new really other than i started my estrogen patch and pills. I go tomorrow for a lining check then if all goes well ET still set for 24 or 25th.


----------



## Star2011

Oh, on the age thing. Am 39 years young:)


----------



## almosthere

Star that's next week eeek! So excited for you to be pupo! I have my us on the 24th we may be at drs same day haha. I will be received once I see a baby until then I'm still nervous regardless of symptoms and bets. Super naseaus every morning now before I get out of bed eating crackers early am tomorrow to help or else it's mission impossible getting ready for work and three days a week I bring ds with me so that makes for a very hard morning.


----------



## danser55

Yay Star!
I had 14 follicles this morning at observation.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes girls!!!! :hugs: AF still hasn't come yet though!!!! UGGHHH!! I am so annoyed right now! :growlmad::dohh: I stopped my lupron because I was hoping AF would come but so far no luck! I can't afford to have to do blood work and an ultrasound just so I can get prescribed provera so I figured this might help move things along! It costs me between 300 to 400 bucks to get that stuff done! :wacko: Once I start the actual FET cycle I will follow my med schedule to the letter though. It is just right now I didn't see the point of staying on lupron since it is delaying my AF and making me feel like crap! It is nice to take a break from it for a second! 





almosthere said:


> Oh man I hope af comes in the next few for you so frustrating. My beta was great over 30000 so very pleased of course my gastro told me I could have. A powdered mix to help with my pregnancy slash ibs constipation that it's safe then I saw I got sugar free by accident only had a quarter of by he powder mix instead of half and dumped it it has aspartame which online says it's ok but it also shows controversy I can't win can have anything lately ugh haven't pooped all day and night fx it happens tomorrow morning.

Great numbers! I am so glad that everything is moving along so well! :happydance: I hope you feel better soon and can get some relief! 



Star2011 said:


> Denser- thats a good start with the follicles. Tomorrow you will get more good news i bet. All the best.
> 
> Almost- you go mama BETA. So happy for those#s. Am sure you are feeling much better now.
> 
> Wanna- i am sorry for AF delaying. Hope AF shows her face soon so you can start the show.
> 
> Babies- hows the going with stims?Good luck.
> 
> Afm, nothing new really other than i started my estrogen patch and pills. I go tomorrow for a lining check then if all goes well ET still set for 24 or 25th.

Thanks hun! No AF yet though! :growlmad:

Good luck! I am excited that you will be PUPO soon! :happydance: :dust::dust: I hope you get a BFP!



Star2011 said:


> Oh, on the age thing. Am 39 years young:)

We are still young! 30's are the new 20's! LOL! :winkwink::haha:



danser55 said:


> Yay Star!
> I had 14 follicles this morning at observation.

That is awesome! Fingers crossed you get lots of healthy eggs for retrival! Good luck! :dust::dust:


----------



## Star2011

Wanna- Why is AF misbehaving? I am seriously rooting for you. Hopefully, she is on her way soon. 

Almost- Hope you get some relief with the pooping soon. When do you go for your scan by the way? 

Denser- I second Wanna that you get lots of healthy eggs from those follicles. 

Afm, I got the green light for the ET next week. I will start my PIO this Saturday. Its getting real....


----------



## almosthere

Eeek so exciting star!

So my scan was supposed to be next Monday or Tuesday but I'm on a mini vacation w the fan so it was pushed back to next Thursday getting close but feels so far away so excited and nervous I just want everything to go well. I was super naseaus for two days then I have hardly been naseaus for two so synptoms subsiding is making me nervous I have been poopi bf better thank gosh kiwis really helped.


----------



## wannabeprego

So AF finally came this afternoon! I think it helped when I went for a walk with my DD and I pulled her in the wagon! I got the blood flowing! LOL! :happydance: I can't tell you how happy I was!! I think this was the first time I was thrilled for AF to arrive! This was my longest ever cycle at 32 days! 

Well unfotunatly it didn't come until my RE's office was closed for the day so I am going to try to get up really early tomorrow morning and call to see if they can squeeze me in tomorrow for my baseline and bloods! Fingers crossed that they can. i can't wait until Monday to do it since I would be past when i need to start my meds for this cycle to work! I will update with results after tomorrow! Please keep your fingers crossed for me! I hope this cycle goes better than my first one!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Star, Good luck with ET!! That is really exciting!! :dust::dust: Come on BFP!!!! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Eeek so exciting star!
> 
> So my scan was supposed to be next Monday or Tuesday but I'm on a mini vacation w the fan so it was pushed back to next Thursday getting close but feels so far away so excited and nervous I just want everything to go well. I was super naseaus for two days then I have hardly been naseaus for two so synptoms subsiding is making me nervous I have been poopi bf better thank gosh kiwis really helped.

Good luck with your next scan! I am sure everything is going to be just great with your baby bean! :hugs:I am sorry about the nauseous! I hope it goes away soon!:hugs: I am glad that you finally got some relief with the poop problem!!! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## almosthere

Wanna I'm at work but wanted to say yay for af!


----------



## danser55

Yay for your period Wanna!

I had another monitoring appointment this morning, I'm still at 14 follicles, however while most at 15-17 some are still in the 9-10 range even two were at the 6-7 range. I'm worried they aren't growing evenly and I won't get as many mature eggs because of the uneven growth.


----------



## almosthere

Hopefully they will have a growth spurt soon! If not you have some with a good size number sending luck your way!


----------



## wannabeprego

So my local RE managed to get me in this morning for my baseline and blood work even though I couldn't call to schedule until early this morning since my AF came after they had already closed on Thursday. My cyst is gone so I was thrilled about that! I was on CD2 and my lining was still kind of thick at a little over 8, so that was weird it was so thick. AF wasn't that heavy yet though and I was only on CD2 so that might be why the lining was so thick still? :shrug: Looking on the bright side at least I know my lining was thick enough this last cycle and that it got over 8 so I would of been good to go if it was the transfer cycle. 

Everything was good with my blood work so I got my medication schedule. I think the local RE's office didn't do all of the blood work that they were supposed to do, so I am going to call and ask about those missing tests and ask for a refund since I paid for things that weren't done?? It is kind of annoying because every time I go in for testing I always have to call a million times and get on their case so they will send the results to my NY RE's office. :wacko:

They added a new med, Prednisone and they wanted me tot take the antibiotic Z pack, but I told the nurse that I had allergies to a few different antibiotics so she decided I didn't need to do the Z pack. The Prednisone which are a kind of steroid can give me heart palpatations so I am not thrilled about taking them. Luckily they are cheap and my RX plan covers them, so the cost isn't a concern. I will give them a try because I read that they can help with implantation so if it doesn't bother me than I will stick with it, if I have concerns and feel like my heart is racing than i will talk to the RE. Hopefully it won't affect me that much. 

This is my med schedule:

o Lupron (Leuprolide Acetate) 5 units, Inject 5 units subcutanously once daily as directed
o Estrace (Estradiol) 2 mg, One tablet vaginally three times daily
o Delestrogen 20 mg/ml, Inject 10 mg ( 1/2 cc ) intramuscularly every third day as directed
o Prednisone 5 mg, 1 tablet by mouth daily as directed
o Aspirin, low dose 81 mg, One tablet by mouth daily
o Prenatal Vitamin one qd -, Take one by mouth daily

- Sun 03/20/2016: 
o Lupron (Leuprolide Acetate) 5 units, Inject 5 units subcutanously once daily as directed
o Estrace (Estradiol) 2 mg, One tablet vaginally three times daily
o Prednisone 5 mg, 1 tablet by mouth daily as directed
o Aspirin, low dose 81 mg, One tablet by mouth daily
o Prenatal Vitamin one qd -, Take one by mouth daily

I do the delestrogen injections every third day. I go back to check my lining on Monday March 28th so fingers crossed my lining is an 8 or better so I can start the 2cnd set of meds and finally get to do the transfer!!! I am trying to keep up the PMA for this cycle! Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

danser55 said:


> Yay for your period Wanna!
> 
> I had another monitoring appointment this morning, I'm still at 14 follicles, however while most at 15-17 some are still in the 9-10 range even two were at the 6-7 range. I'm worried they aren't growing evenly and I won't get as many mature eggs because of the uneven growth.

Fingers crossed that they all grow nice and big so you can get lots of healthy eggs for ER!!! I know the RE will sometimes adjust your meds to help with growth if necessary! i will keep my fingers crossed for you and i am sending you lots of good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## danser55

I trigger tomorrow night and my ER is on Tuesday. RE didn't want to stim another day and risk loosing the bigger follicles, in hopes of getting some of the smaller ones to grow. Who knows, maybe the smaller ones will catch up!


----------



## almosthere

Danser how exciting good luck! Hope you little follies can catch up :)


----------



## wannabeprego

I am reposting this because I think you girls missed it earlier when I did??! It was an update on my baseline and scan, blood work and medications! :thumbup:



wannabeprego said:


> So my local RE managed to get me in this morning for my baseline and blood work even though I couldn't call to schedule until early this morning since my AF came after they had already closed on Thursday. My cyst is gone so I was thrilled about that! I was on CD2 and my lining was still kind of thick at a little over 8, so that was weird it was so thick. AF wasn't that heavy yet though and I was only on CD2 so that might be why the lining was so thick still? :shrug: Looking on the bright side at least I know my lining was thick enough this last cycle and that it got over 8 so I would of been good to go if it was the transfer cycle.
> 
> Everything was good with my blood work so I got my medication schedule. I think the local RE's office didn't do all of the blood work that they were supposed to do, so I am going to call and ask about those missing tests and ask for a refund since I paid for things that weren't done?? It is kind of annoying because every time I go in for testing I always have to call a million times and get on their case so they will send the results to my NY RE's office. :wacko:
> 
> They added a new med, Prednisone and they wanted me tot take the antibiotic Z pack, but I told the nurse that I had allergies to a few different antibiotics so she decided I didn't need to do the Z pack. The Prednisone which are a kind of steroid can give me heart palpatations so I am not thrilled about taking them. Luckily they are cheap and my RX plan covers them, so the cost isn't a concern. I will give them a try because I read that they can help with implantation so if it doesn't bother me than I will stick with it, if I have concerns and feel like my heart is racing than i will talk to the RE. Hopefully it won't affect me that much.
> 
> This is my med schedule:
> 
> o Lupron (Leuprolide Acetate) 5 units, Inject 5 units subcutanously once daily as directed
> o Estrace (Estradiol) 2 mg, One tablet vaginally three times daily
> o Delestrogen 20 mg/ml, Inject 10 mg ( 1/2 cc ) intramuscularly every third day as directed
> o Prednisone 5 mg, 1 tablet by mouth daily as directed
> o Aspirin, low dose 81 mg, One tablet by mouth daily
> o Prenatal Vitamin one qd -, Take one by mouth daily
> 
> - Sun 03/20/2016:
> o Lupron (Leuprolide Acetate) 5 units, Inject 5 units subcutanously once daily as directed
> o Estrace (Estradiol) 2 mg, One tablet vaginally three times daily
> o Prednisone 5 mg, 1 tablet by mouth daily as directed
> o Aspirin, low dose 81 mg, One tablet by mouth daily
> o Prenatal Vitamin one qd -, Take one by mouth daily
> 
> I do the delestrogen injections every third day. I go back to check my lining on Monday March 28th so fingers crossed my lining is an 8 or better so I can start the 2cnd set of meds and finally get to do the transfer!!! I am trying to keep up the PMA for this cycle! Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

danser55 said:


> I trigger tomorrow night and my ER is on Tuesday. RE didn't want to stim another day and risk loosing the bigger follicles, in hopes of getting some of the smaller ones to grow. Who knows, maybe the smaller ones will catch up!

Good luck hun! I hope you get a lot of healthy eggs in your ER and lots of healthy embryos that fertilize successfully for you!! :dust::dust:


----------



## danser55

Thanks everyone. I trigger tonight and am just hoping that we get a good # of mature eggs out of this as possible.


----------



## almosthere

Wana sounds like a busy schedule best of luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Wana sounds like a busy schedule best of luck!

Thanks hun! :hugs: I hope you had a wonderful weekend! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Thanks we are actually one our second day of our two night stay at a indoor water park first day of spring and it's snowing like crazy haha. I can't go on any water slides and it's hot I was there 2 hours give or take and had enough but want to see ds having fun! I was pregnant in brazil for a couple weeks so it in 2nd tri it was so hot hopefully it is okay in the waterpark 84 degrees but they said bc of water it's more like 74


----------



## danser55

Less than 24 hours until ER I am getting pretty nervous the results will be the same as last cycle. Of course I hope they are the complete opposite and we get lots of mature embryos.


----------



## almosthere

Danser very exciting totally understand the nerves good luck!


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

I have been working extra hours this past few day as per arrangement with my manager so that I can have a couple of days off after my ET tomorrow. Due to the physical nature of my job I did not feel comfortable going to work immediately after my FET like I did after my ER and I paid dearly for it. That is why I have been MIA. And we are to have a snow storm today until tomorrow! Lucky me!

Hope yoe doing well.


----------



## almosthere

So exciting it's tomorrow glad you can relax baby dust comming your way! :)


----------



## Star2011

Thank you almost. How are you doing? You are now 7 wks? Wow, time flies.


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck Star! :dust: :dust: That is exciting that you will be PUPO soon! Fingers crossed you get your BFP! :dust::dust: Try to take it easy and relax!


----------



## Star2011

Thanks Wanna. I willl take it easy.


----------



## almosthere

Yes I'm actually closer to 8 weeks as of tomorrow I'll be 8 weeks easter morning so excited to hit that mark! Really hoping for baby to get to week 12 safely and healthily if that's even a word haha.

Bloodwork and my first ultrasound tomorrow soooo excited and nervous mixed emotions


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Yes I'm actually closer to 8 weeks as of tomorrow I'll be 8 weeks easter morning so excited to hit that mark! Really hoping for baby to get to week 12 safely and healthily if that's even a word haha.
> 
> Bloodwork and my first ultrasound tomorrow soooo excited and nervous mixed emotions

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow hun! :hugs: Although I am sure that everything is going to be just fine! :thumbup: Time really is flying and 12 weeks will be here before you know it!:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, So I am surviving my meds so far. I do have hot and cold flashes from the estrogen, I get super tired, moody, high energy, than low and I had some nausea recently. 

The first time DH and I did my intramuscular injection of my delestrogen in my behind it was a disaster. :wacko:I didn't know that the huge needle that comes on the needle was just for drawing up the medication out of the jar and DH jabbed me with this big huge thick needle in the rump. I screamed in agony, and it felt like a bee sting, I winced in pain, moved so all of the medication didn't get in, and DH didn't jab the needle in deep enough, so I didn't get all of the meds that first time. We watched you tube videos on how to do the injection, but I didn't notice until after that my RE's office put instructions into the patient portal with how to do the injection, so that is when I discovered that I am supposed to switch out the needle with a thinner much less scary sized one. So long story short the next time DH did my butt jab meds it went good. I hardly felt the needle go in. I was a little soar after when I was sitting on the couch on my booty cheek though. 

Monday morning I have my blood work and ultrasound so fingers crossed the extra delestrogen injection and starting the estrogen earlier, on CD 3 instead of 5 will have my lining at at least an 8. The last time it was 7.4, so I was close. I am not sick like I was for that first cycle so I think that is going to have a huge impact. Wish me luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Star2011

Happy Saturday girls,

How was your appt almost. Did you see the baby? Hope all went well. 

Wanna- sending prayers your way. All the best on Monday. I know what you mean bu those IM needles. I do my own PIO. DH decided to do it for me yesterday and his hands were shaking but he managed to do. I still trust myself doing them than him. 

How are the other ladies doing?

Danser hows the going?

I am really a wimp when it comes to anti- anxiety meds. That low dose of valium I had on my ET day still had some effects on me yesterday. I slept most of the day. Went to eat out with DH and came home and slept again. 

2dp5dt here. In terms of symptoms, we&#8217;re still in the early days and as we all know, progesterone mimics pregnancy symptoms. So I don&#8217;t put much stock in them at this point. My beta is April 5. I do not think i will test before. On a side note my friend/co worker who uses the same clinic and was 2 wks ahead of me did her beta yesterday and she is pregnant. That gave me hope.


----------



## wannabeprego

Star2011 said:


> Happy Saturday girls,
> 
> How was your appt almost. Did you see the baby? Hope all went well.
> 
> Wanna- sending prayers your way. All the best on Monday. I know what you mean bu those IM needles. I do my own PIO. DH decided to do it for me yesterday and his hands were shaking but he managed to do. I still trust myself doing them than him.
> 
> How are the other ladies doing?
> 
> Danser hows the going?
> 
> I am really a wimp when it comes to anti- anxiety meds. That low dose of valium I had on my ET day still had some effects on me yesterday. I slept most of the day. Went to eat out with DH and came home and slept again.
> 
> 2dp5dt here. In terms of symptoms, we&#8217;re still in the early days and as we all know, progesterone mimics pregnancy symptoms. So I don&#8217;t put much stock in them at this point. My beta is April 5. I do not think i will test before. On a side note my friend/co worker who uses the same clinic and was 2 wks ahead of me did her beta yesterday and she is pregnant. That gave me hope.

Thanks for keeping me in your prayers hun! :hugs: 

I am sending you tons of sticky baby dust and good luck wishes! I hope you get a BFP!! :dust::dust: Those symptoms sound promising but I know what you mean about the meds imitating pregnancy symptoms also! Hopefully your are pregnant and a BFP is on it's way though!! You have a lot of will power to wait until blood work to test! I have always been a POASA so I have always tested way too early!!! LOL! Please keep us updated! Fingers crossed for your beta!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

I hope everyone has a Happy Easter tomorrow! :flower:

https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab109/lacilu22/Holidays/eas15.gif


----------



## almosthere

Star I hope I see a bfp for you soon! Then you next wanna.

My scan went amazing baby was there moving around already!
I was exposed to the flu at work wondering if I should call my regular doctor today on call or wait until monday.


----------



## Star2011

I hope to see a BFP too. So i can join you. 

Glad your scan went well. That little baby is already on the go:)


----------



## Star2011

Thanks Wanna. Hoping for the best with your scan tomorrow. You will soon be PUPO too:)


----------



## almosthere

Yes I couldn't believe it and the tech seemed surprised with all the movement haha it was so detailed I do tn remember ds being that way this time I saw baby's head fluid in brain since it isn't developed yet body and arms no legs that I could see yet so cool and of course the heart beat was cool to watch! Surprising my family tomorrow for Easter as I'll be 8 weeks so excited! We were going to wait til 12 weeks but I've been so tired and naseaus and achey that extra help will be much appreciated and needed!


----------



## Star2011

Happy Monday,

Wanna how was the scan? Is it today?

Almost did you surprise your family yesterday? Your little one is sure an active one:)

Nothing much going on here. I have no symptoms but still holding on to Faith and hope that it will work.


----------



## almosthere

Yes I did and close friends just no fb announcement until 12 weeks so a month to go!


----------



## wannabeprego

So I went in for my ultrasound and BW this morning and the girl that does the blood draw is a very nice lady and always manages to do the draw without any pain or having to repeat the stick so that was a breeze! 

The ultrasound went great and the girl told me what my lining was! Drumroll please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............................................................................................................................................................................................................:happydance::happydance::happydance:



It was a little over an 11!!!!! She measured it another way and it was over 10, so long story short my lining looks great, was nice and thick and mature ready for an embryo!!!!:happydance::happydance: 


I was so happy when she told me my number!! :thumbup::happydance: I was like "Yes!!!" and pumped my fist in the air!! LOL!!

It is so funny because when I got to my appointment it was cloudy, rainy and dark. By the time I left it turned into a beautiful day, sun was shining and it had warmed up! A good omen I suppose! LOL! :happydance::thumbup:

So the nurse called me this afternoon from the RE's office and my BW was great! I got a transfer date and it will be at 9:30am on Tuesday April 5th!!! I am super excited! The plan is that I will take the amtrak train and stay with my sister, she will be picking me up and letting me use her truck to drive to the RE's office. She lives about 45 minutes from the RE's office. The nice thing is that I won't have to pay for anything other than the transfer itself, the train ticket and food/drink! :thumbup: I don't have to dish out anymore $$ for another monitoring appointment so I am happy about that! Fingers crossed this works because my savings account has taken a beating! We are transferring 2 embryos and I told the RE's office that so they will be prepared! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Almost, that is great news that your scan went great and your baby is healthy!! :happydance:

@Star, Keep up the PMA and I am going to continue to send you the good luck wishes!! Fingers crossed for your BFP!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Omgsh wanna so exciting you have a date not long now and everything looks great I say the weather was a sign so exciting!


----------



## Star2011

Wow! Good news all around. 

Almost- am glad all is going well. I will also wait until 12 wks to share. By the way, when did you start having symtoms?

Wanna- Yaaaaaay! That is so great! Thats a thick lining for your babes:). So excited for you. 4/5 is the day for my beta! Thats some good omen there!


----------



## almosthere

Star I actually felt my ov then my conception was first symptom bloating as early as 3 dpo or something crazy gas from both ends in tww then later naseau hit around 6 weeks but w my first i didn't even feel pregnant don't worry symptoms or none it can happen! When is your beta?


----------



## Star2011

My beta is 4/5


----------



## almosthere

Wow star next week so exciting can't wait to hear! How are you feeling?


----------



## Star2011

Hello girls,

Hope your week is going well. 

Afm, I had some spotting last night when i was at work. It was only once when i wiped. Its scared the shyt out of me. I also have occasional slight tugging-pulling cramps like 10 secs. My boobs are sore- they have been like this since i started PIO and estrogen. I am in need of more prominent symptoms! Anyway, am testing tomorrow and my BETA 4/5. If i have more spotting I will request for a beta soon.


----------



## almosthere

Oh my do you usually spot before af or you think ov vleeding? How many dpo are you? I had ib without spotting on 9dpo.


----------



## Star2011

I do spot before AF normally. I am now 8dpt. Yesterday was 7dpt when i had the spotting. So you think it was implatation? Oh gosh, I sure hope so. DH is telling me to test today but am nervous. I will test before going to work tonight or in the morning. I will keep you updated.


----------



## almosthere

Sorry my spell check is horrid haha yes I meant to write implantation bleeding. It's up to you on testing do you spot that early before af? If not ide Def guess early ib I hope this is it for you! Looking forward to updates!


----------



## almosthere

Wanna not long until you are pupo! Hope your date hurries by for you! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Star, good luck and baby dust to you hun! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust:

@Almost, thanks hun! :hugs::flower:

I am getting excited about the transfer! :thumbup: I made a change to my travel plans. I was going to go solo on the Amtrak train to NY and leave DH with the twins. However I started feeling anxiety about leaving the twins for an overnight and DH was nervous about being alone with the twins for that long without me to help! So, we are all driving up in our van with our dog for the transfer. The nice thing is that we will get to visit with family, my mom aka grandma and my sister will be there. I am hoping the twins do good in the car, our past long road trips didn't go so great, but they are older now so they will hopefully be okay. 

I started the PIO shots in my rump, and man do them things hurt!! It is like a bee sting that leaves you soar/stingy overnight!!! The first shot is all red and puffy at the injection site. I couldn't sleep on the side of my body where the injection was lastnight. I have no idea how I am going to survive these injections everyday!
:wacko:


----------



## almosthere

Wanna that sound nice not having to go on your own enjoy your mini trip you might be bringing an extra kidding home! :)


----------



## Star2011

Wanna, that is like a mini family vacation. Those PIO shots are something else! I do my own PIO. Once in a while hubby does them( maybe he has done them x3 only. The day of my ET and 2 days after) but he is always gone to work when i get home in the morning. All the best with ET. 

I am so happy to announce that I got a positive on frer. 9dpt! I am cautiously optimistic. One step at a time, beta on Tuesday. 

I dont know how to attach a pic here. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## almosthere

Omgsh star that's amazing congrats! Def had ib bleeding then this week so happy for you!:happydance:

Now it's wannas turn :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

I totally get the cautious part I am being cautious until 13 weeks so close yet so far away haha


----------



## wannabeprego

Congratulations Star!!!!:flower::happydance: H&H 9 months to you!! That is wonderful news! You just brightened up my day with your awesome news! There is a good luck streak on this thread with you ladies and BFP's so I am hoping I can follow the trend!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Star2011

Thank you so much ladies. Yes, Wanna you are getting a bfp soon. 

I still do not have symptoms, makes me worried a bit. I am trying to figure out how to upload a pic here.


----------



## almosthere

You hit the paperclip in the advanced chat section here and it will let you search and download your personal photos. . my pics come out too large from my phone so I need dh to show me how to download camera pics to here


----------



## Star2011

Hope I did this right.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## almosthere

Yes I see it what a beautiful test nice dark lines!


----------



## Star2011

Thank you. I will keep you updated on the beta next week


----------



## boopin4baby

Star - I'm lurking on the B&B threads right now and noticed your beautiful hpt!! :thumbup: Congratulations and fx'd for your bhcg next week!! :dust:


----------



## Star2011

Thank you boopin.

Wanna all the best tomorrow. Fx for a smooth FET.

Almost how are your doing?

Beta tomorrow for me.

Have a good evening ladies.


----------



## almosthere

Star good luck tomorrow and loads of luck to you wanna! So exciting!

I'm exauhsted because I stayed up watching the walking dead finale last night on recording almost midnight so tired so I'm actually going to bed right now haha very gassy as usual and gaggy haha my intake appt with my obgyn is Friday one day closer tomorrow!


----------



## Star2011

Almost, am sure you are excited about Friday's appt. Good luck during the appt. 

Wanna how did the ET go? Hope all is well. 

My beta is back 370. So excited.


----------



## almosthere

Great beta! Turns out my Friday appt is just talking w nurse won't even have any exam I found this out today because I called my obgyn after having a scare yellow discharge which I've had for a week I thought was pregnacy discharge but then this afternoon peachy orange worried sick about start of a mc so have to go in for a vaginal exam in the am to check for infection nurse didn't mention misscarraige but still freaking out


----------



## Star2011

Almost- thats a scare. Thinking about you. Hope it's nothing big to worry about. Keep us updated.


----------



## almosthere

So after vaginal exam no us on doppler and abdominal us and a transvaginal we found baby and he or she is totally fine it was explained that I must have had late ib bleeding!


----------



## wannabeprego

I am finally at home and back from my trip so I finally have a chance to update my journal! This is the short version of events. Hopefully tomorrow I will get a chance to scan the picture of my 2 embryos so I can share them with you girls! :thumbup:

The transfer went well! Both of my embryos survived and I still have 1 embryo on ice! I am going to try to wait to test until Sunday which will be 5 days past 6 day embryos transfer. I am fighting the urge to POAS right now though! LOL!!!

As far as symptoms, I am having very similar symptoms to when I had the transfer for the twins. I am having cramping, bloating and soar boobs! It also sort of feels like AF type cramps which is also what I remember feeling before as well! I need to take a peek at my old thread to read about the symptoms! Well I have a good feeling that it worked based on my symptoms! Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Almost, I am so glad that your baby is okay! Big huge hugs to you! :hugs: I am so sorry that you had such a bad scare like that! I had some spotting when I was pregnant with the twins so I know how scary it can be! I hope it stops! :hugs:

@Star, Congrats on great beta numbers! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Here is a picture of my 2 adorable embryos! They were still expanding since they were unthawing! The embryologist said they were of high quality, so everything went great and I still have my 1 frostie left over! :thumbup:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Congrats on the new bps and lots of baby dust to those pupo and cycling.

Got my bfp this morning. 

Best wishes to all.


----------



## almosthere

Babies congrats!


----------



## almosthere

Yay wanna so happy for you pupo!


----------



## almosthere

And thanks spotting stopped


----------



## wannabeprego

babies7777 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Congrats on the new bps and lots of baby dust to those pupo and cycling.
> 
> Got my bfp this morning.
> 
> Best wishes to all.

Thanks! :flower:

Congrats on your BFP! :thumbup: :happydance: H&H 9 months to you! 

This thread has been very lucky so far with BFP's all around so lets hope some of your ladies luck rubs off on me!!! :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

For the ladies that got your BFP's when are you girls due? If it is December than you girls should join this group, The December snowflakes if you haven't already. I am planning on joining it if I get a BFP! 

Here is a link to the thread. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2382866-december-snowflakes-2016-a.html


----------



## almosthere

I'm due November 7th my ticker is ahead by one day I'm in November nuggets


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> I'm due November 7th my ticker is ahead by one day I'm in November nuggets

Oh okay! Awww, well we will have to keep each other updated on this thread. I also have a journal link in my siggy as well! :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

I'll stalk you then! Just noticed you have a frosty left that's great news too!


----------



## babies7777

Thank you! I'm due December 15th or 16th. Online calculators vary. But will know which when I have my scan. I will def join.



wannabeprego said:


> For the ladies that got your BFP's when are you girls due? If it is December than you girls should join this group, The December snowflakes if you haven't already. I am planning on joining it if I get a BFP!
> 
> Here is a link to the thread.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2382866-december-snowflakes-2016-a.html


----------



## almosthere

I feel lousy gaining energy back as I get closer to 2nd tri but horrid cough phlegm and yellow nasal snot I hope it's not more than a cold


----------



## Star2011

Congratulations Babbies for the bfp and Wanna for being PUPO.

Almost I am glad the baby is doing well. 

Wanna I will join the thread too. From the online calculators I am due 12/9 but will also know the exact date after my scan.


----------



## wannabeprego

I started taking HPT's and yesterday I had lighter pink lines, and today's tests are darker! I also got confirmation on a FRER today also! 

Wooo HOOO! I have darker lines on my IC's so I see progression from this morning to the afternoon!!! I have my BFP!!!!! :happydance::happydance:







I am so excited to join the December snowflakes with you 2 girls! I will jump on the thread soon! I need to check my estimated due date! This thread has been super lucky for all of us girls on here so far! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Amazing official congrats I'm so happy for you and EDIT DH!


----------



## Caligrl25

Wow this seems like such a lucky thread congrats to all of you getting those BFPs this is my first time posting here I just found this group but we did Ivf with Icis beta is Monday 4/11 but I've tested at home a few times all positive.. I'm still nervous until I know my beta but very hopeful! Crazy dreams and tons of cramping seems to be my only symptoms so far... Anyone else feeling different yet? My due date would be Sec. 13th so I'm close to all you girls on here!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome and congrats cali girl! I also did icsi ivf first round this round was fet from that batch so ds twin haha


----------



## Caligrl25

@almost mine was FET also but I never did the fresh dr was worried I would be overstimulated with meds so he had me freeze and then did a FET a month later transferred two embies and here we are... Can I ask on the first time with twins did u have symptoms right away? Was ur beta super high? My DH is convinced it's twins but idk so far I just have a ton of cramping I feel like if it was twins I might be feeling some sickness by now... Thoughts?! Did you transfer two again?!


----------



## Caligrl25

@almost ha ha nevermind j totally read that wrong thought you already had twins lol


----------



## Caligrl25

@almost male factor infertility?


----------



## almosthere

Haha no twins for me wanna has twins! I transferred one both times and have one running around and the other is growing now :) yes male factor big time :( no frosties left we had two and one did not survive the thaw so I hope we have a strong healthy bean growing just can't wait to hit the 12 week mark


----------



## Caligrl25

@almost us too DH has Congenital absence of the vas deferens been a long road for us hoping this is a strong pregnancy so anxious to find out beta and hoping its high


----------



## Caligrl25

@wanna do you remember you 2ww with twins were u having any symptoms? Was your beta super high?


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Amazing official congrats I'm so happy for you and EDIT DH!

Thanks for the congrats hun! I really appreciate you cheering me on and wishing me good luck! :hugs: I hope that your cold is going away and that you are feeling better now! :hugs:




Caligrl25 said:


> Wow this seems like such a lucky thread congrats to all of you getting those BFPs this is my first time posting here I just found this group but we did Ivf with Icis beta is Monday 4/11 but I've tested at home a few times all positive.. I'm still nervous until I know my beta but very hopeful! Crazy dreams and tons of cramping seems to be my only symptoms so far... Anyone else feeling different yet? My due date would be Sec. 13th so I'm close to all you girls on here!




Caligrl25 said:


> @almost mine was FET also but I never did the fresh dr was worried I would be overstimulated with meds so he had me freeze and then did a FET a month later transferred two embies and here we are... Can I ask on the first time with twins did u have symptoms right away? Was ur beta super high? My DH is convinced it's twins but idk so far I just have a ton of cramping I feel like if it was twins I might be feeling some sickness by now... Thoughts?! Did you transfer two again?!




Caligrl25 said:


> @almost male factor infertility?




Caligrl25 said:


> @wanna do you remember you 2ww with twins were u having any symptoms? Was your beta super high?




Caligrl25 said:


> @almost us too DH has Congenital absence of the vas deferens been a long road for us hoping this is a strong pregnancy so anxious to find out beta and hoping its high

@Cali, Good luck with your betas! I hope they are nice and high! Congrats and H&H 9 months to you! :flower:

Yes, I have B&G twins that will be 3 in May! :thumbup: They are such a joy and they will keep you busy on your toes for sure as well also! :haha::winkwink: My symptoms with the FET cycle where I transferred 2 embryos so far have been, soar boobs, cramping, some AF type feel to them, tugging pulling stretching sensation in my uterus and stomach area, I have had some nauseous in the morning and afternoon if I go to long without eating, once I eat I feel better, and I have been hungry!!! 

As far as my betas with the twin pregnancy that I had here were my numbers:

-at 4weeks were 203 
-4 weeks and 2 days it was 365
-6 weeks and 2 days my HCG bloods were nice and high at 22,461

It just goes to show that the early blood work doesn't always tell you for sure if it is twins or not, I also got my BFP at 4 days past transfer with this cycle and that was what happened with my twins before, but one of my friends on the boards also got her BFP at the same time frame and she is only pregnant with 1 baby. Good luck to you if you are hoping for twins! I hope both of your embryos are growing great!


----------



## Caligrl25

@wanna wow thanks for all the info where are you at with your cycle now? Did you only transfer one this time? I'll be happy either way... Twins actually scare me a little it seems so overwhelming one healthy baby would be awesome!!


----------



## Caligrl25

@wanna I just went back and did some reading so you are on your 2ww good luck to you! Symptoms sound promising and since your body took so well last time you probably don't have anything to worry about! Congrats


----------



## wannabeprego

Caligrl25 said:


> @wanna wow thanks for all the info where are you at with your cycle now? Did you only transfer one this time? I'll be happy either way... Twins actually scare me a little it seems so overwhelming one healthy baby would be awesome!!

I transferred 2 embryos this time. I have 1 left still frozen. The embryologist said my 2 were of really great quality! :thumbup: The first time I did my fresh IVF cycle for the twins I transferred 3 embryos and ended up with the twins, so this time I am hoping it results in 1 baby, but if 2 stick than we would be okay with either a total of 3 or 4 children. 

I also wanted to mention that my DH has male factor infertility, he had a vasectomy and reversed it after we were married, but he had a low sperm count and I wasn't getting pregnant, in addition to the issues I have so we did IVF. We were LTTC for 3 years and then went to IVF. My full details are summarized in my signature! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

As far as where I am in this cycle today is 4 days past transfer with 2 embryos. I did my transfer on Tuesday 04/05! My HCG beta is on 04/14! Wish me luck!


----------



## Caligrl25

Thanks for sharing! Your twins were so tiny and born on my wedding anniversary! Good luck to you excited to hear if it ends up being one or two for you this time around!!


----------



## Star2011

Yay Wanna! Congratulations. You may be having twins again:) 

Cali- Welcome and congratulations too!

Cant wait to hear the great beta #s the next few days! Best of luck ladies.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the Congrats Star! :hugs:

So tomorrow I have to go in for blood work to check Progesterone and Estradiol however I can't get in early in the morning and I have to go in the afternoon since DH can't take the morning off from work. He has taken way to much time off from work already for my FET so my RE is going to have to wait on the results the next day. I should just be able to stay on my same meds anyways for another day it shouldn't be to big of a deal. On the 14th I have HCG and progesterone check so I am excited about that, I hope I get great numbers! :thumbup:

On another note the progesterone in oil injections are tearing up my behind!!! I have red rashes and bumps which i think are from the oil clumping up in my behind!! Or it is just a raised rash! I have been using this rash skin cream and I started taking benadryl! I hate this stuff and I hope I can stop it soon. I think that I am having an allergic reaction! I will talk to the RE about it tomorrow!! Not to mention the dam injections sting like a bee!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Caligrl25 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Your twins were so tiny and born on my wedding anniversary! Good luck to you excited to hear if it ends up being one or two for you this time around!!

Your welcome! :hugs: Yes, my twins had lenghty NICU stays and it was a long hard, and rocky road when they were first born. However I am glad to say they are doing great now! They are healthy, and they will be 3 this May! My daughter is all caught up but my son is developmentally delayed because he was so much smaller than his sister when he was born. We will probably be getting his speech therapy soon if he doesn't start to catch up anymore with it, he is doing great in many other areas though.


----------



## Caligrl25

Good news beta came back at 371 today yay!!! Doing happy dance over here!! 14daysnpost transfer my clinic said the goal is 50 @ 12 days so let's just hope I double from here... Second beta isn't until next Monday.. Another long week


----------



## almosthere

Cali great news congrats on healthy growing bean :)

Wanna how's are you feeling? Hope your bw came back good today!


----------



## Star2011

Caligirl! Thats an impressive beta. Congratulations!


----------



## wannabeprego

Caligrl25 said:


> Good news beta came back at 371 today yay!!! Doing happy dance over here!! 14daysnpost transfer my clinic said the goal is 50 @ 12 days so let's just hope I double from here... Second beta isn't until next Monday.. Another long week

Congrats on great betas! Those are numbers similar to what I got when I was pregnant with my twins!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

almosthere said:


> Cali great news congrats on healthy growing bean :)
> 
> Wanna how's are you feeling? Hope your bw came back good today!

I am doing good! I responded to your post in my journal! I didn't end up gettint that blood work done yesterday and the RE's office didn't act like it was a big deal so I am not worried about it! I however can't wait for Thursday and my HCG bloods although my RE's office only has a half day so I probably won't get the results until friday which stinks!!! :growlmad:


----------



## almosthere

That's good bit wasn't a big deal missing the bw so exiting you'll have a beta by Friday stinks you have to wait an extra day for results though!

I had some red specs in my urine today obgyn said to call back if it happened again bc ide need to have an us I just had one after my peach spotting last week and after pooping today the specs were much less and marroonish brown I think pooping pushed out whatever was left I think it's fine I had intercourse last night so think it's from that I'm sto]ping that for a month now haha too much stress


----------



## Star2011

Almost- The worry never end I see. I am also worried and thankful for each passing day. I am glad the specs are gone. No more specs of blood! We are hoping for a smooth Pregnancy. Did you say you are waiting for a scan? If so, when is that?

Wanna- Bummer you wont get your results until Friday. But at least we know its a positive. I know we were see impressivd beta #s.


----------



## almosthere

My scan is April 27th they were going to give me one tomorrow morning if the red continued but since it was brown after that and less I think there is nothing wrong I'm guessing intercourse did it so yes no more spotting and I'm refraining from intercourse for the rest of this trimester to ensure that if that's the cause! My nurse did say spotting seems to occur more with ivf pregnancys which I found interesting


----------



## Star2011

I didnt know that about spotting with ivf. Did you have spotting with your first pregnancy?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Almost, I hope that the spotting stops for good hun! :hugs::hugs:

I had brown spotting with my first pregnancy which was IVF and it scared me half to death! I went in for an early scan at 9 weeks with my twins and everything was fine, we saw two flickering heart beats on the monitor! It was a beautiful site and I had piece of mind! We think that the spotting might of been the 3rd embryo that didn't make it causing the spotting since we transferred 3 that cycle.


----------



## almosthere

I did not and that was full ivf to get my eggs this was less intrusive since it was just a transfer so I don't think it's related to that but who knows!


----------



## Star2011

Wanna- all the best tomorrow. Are you having any symptoms? 

Almost- I am glad the spotting is no more there. You are almost 12 wks. Time flies. How are you doing? Apart from the spotting scare?

I just came home from my 3rd beta and now the wait. I still do not have any symtoms other than the sore boobs that I have been having since starting PIO.


----------



## almosthere

Star I'm sure you will be get more symptoms soon enough! I am doing well my naseau has been much less I have started getting the itchy tummy and boobs already my boobs are Def fuller than before pregnancy and I'm showing since the weekend. I am just patiently waiting for my scan in a couple weeks


----------



## almosthere

Is the third your last beta star? Good luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

Star2011 said:


> Wanna- all the best tomorrow. Are you having any symptoms?
> 
> Almost- I am glad the spotting is no more there. You are almost 12 wks. Time flies. How are you doing? Apart from the spotting scare?
> 
> I just came home from my 3rd beta and now the wait. I still do not have any symtoms other than the sore boobs that I have been having since starting PIO.

Thanks for the good luck wishes!!! I really appreciate them!!! :hugs: As far as symptoms I am really bloated, I have on my big stretchy waste pants because tighter ones bother me. I have been having some AF type cramps and some stretching and pulling in my stomach/uterus!! I can feel it growing, or it is the embryos settling in, as weird as that sounds!!! 

Good luck with your 3rd set of betas! I am sure they will be great! :dust:


----------



## Caligrl25

@ wanna that doesn't sound crazy at all that's exactly how I felt and I got a positive... It's the strangest little twinges and pulling and pinching good luck to you.. Beta tomorrow?

@almost that must be an amazing feeling can't wait to got that 12wk mark and not have this constant stress!!

@star what was your first beta? I can't believe they are making me wait a week in between betas I'm going crazy


----------



## Star2011

I have not checked in here for a while. 

Wanna I just read your signature. I am so sorry. I am thinking about you and praying for future blessings. 

I hope Almost and Cali are doing well. 

Thinking about you all.


----------



## wannabeprego

Star2011 said:


> I have not checked in here for a while.
> 
> Wanna I just read your signature. I am so sorry. I am thinking about you and praying for future blessings.
> 
> I hope Almost and Cali are doing well.
> 
> Thinking about you all.

Thank you for the kind words hun! :hugs: I have a link to my journal in my signature if you want to stalk me and keep in touch! I hope you are doing well and that you have a good weekend!:flower:


----------

